# BC Northern Lights Producer grow



## ancap (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey everyone. I will be growing two strains: Northern Lights and Brainstorm (formerly Hempstar - don't know why the name change) in my new BCNL Producer. I welcome all comments, suggestions and advice. This is my first hydroponic grow. My other grows were in soil and more experimental (learning the ropes). 

I've hooked everything up in the producer and tested my 125 watt CFL (I'll be using two 400 HPS bulbs during flower). Here's my initial thoughts on the unit thus far: Disclosure: I am not a BCNL employee nor am I being compensated financially in any way by the company. If they are interested in working out a nutrient trade for me maintaining this journal, I'm all for it, but I'm going to give my honest assessment. I think it's important to get this info out there for others who are interested in purchasing this. Rollitup and similar forums were integral in making my decision to purchase from this company. 

The BCNL reps are very helpful. They are obviously trying to sell their product, but you get the feel that they are everyday guys (and gals) who really believe in what they are doing. The unit has a hefty pricetag. I spent about $4500 on my set up between the box, shipping, the veg upgrade, extra nutrients and feminized seeds (from www.marijuana-seeds.nl). You can go cheaper, but I had the extra money to go above and beyond. The shipment arrived quickly and hooking everything up was fairly simple. The picture below is a stock photo I found online. I will take pictures of mine as soon as my camera charges. My unit comes with a light socket for my CFL which is installed in the middle back wall of the main chamber.







This box is built SOLID. You pay out the ass for this box (not to say I feel that I overpaid), but what you get is a high quality, market tested and improved, prebuilt box with unlimited call in or online chat grow support. It was packed well, but I did find that both ballast mounts were busted upon arrival. I called BCNL and they said they'd ship out replacements tomorrow. I tested the CFL which turns the inside of the box daylight, and shut the doors. There was VERY little light leak. I guess some of the older models had problems. Not this one. 

Overall, I'd rate the Producer an A+ based on first impressions. Maybe that will change as I start really growing and testing all the working parts.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 2, 2009)

You can have it pay for itself in 1 grow, easy and have enough left over to smoke on until the next crop comes in. The secret is clones.


----------



## ancap (Oct 2, 2009)

Man I hope so. I'm skimming the bottom of my account after this purchase! 

I've got 20 seeds germinating in ph balanced water so things are moving forward.


----------



## ancap (Oct 5, 2009)

I have some pictures and updates. Here is my set up. That is a 125 watt CFL at 6400K. 







*Germination: *I began by placing each set of 10 seeds (two strains) in a cup of ph balanced water (5.6). Within 36 hours, all of the Northern Lights seeds cracked open and were planted in 1" rockwool cubes. My Brainstorm seeds are struggling however. So far only four have cracked after three days, and one of them has a brown spot on the tap root. I'll give it another day or so and contact the seed company. Hopefully they will send me more seeds given the disparity in germination rates. 

I've got NL twins!!! Any thoughts on how I should handle this?


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice, I started my mothers before i ordered my producer. Just about to cut clones and put em in there. Will be cool to see how both ours turn out in our new producers.


----------



## ancap (Oct 6, 2009)

Smokedup, let me know if you start a grow journal so I can follow you. 

Anyone familiar with this?







Is this correct? I put all my seeds in tap root down. It was my understanding that the seed shell was pushed up, bent over and discarded. Have I been planting these seeds wrong?


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nope dont worry about seeds, i planted my first two seeds root down and the sprouted just fine. I then had a buddy practice with other seeds and he did so much wrong that it kill nearly 80% of what he did, what did he learn.
1. Don&#8217;t overwater (make sure medium is damp, not dripping) Found that one good watering and leaving them to dry out almost completely would grow roots and steam like steroids. 
2. Never re position the seeds, He was messing up allot and thought pulling them out re planting them would work. Didn&#8217;t and they would die.
3. Dont put them under light to early, they can root and open up first set of leafs before they have to go under little light
All roots pointed down grew fine
As you can see in the first pic at the bottom each mother was placed in a small red cup after receiving its first set of leafs with about a inch to two of stem. Even tho very tiny, roots could be seen at the bottom of red cup so they had to be transplanted. (Plant is very low because we had switched to an 400mh and didn&#8217;t want them to die)
*In the second pic threw the mothers in the producer to hurry them up, 200w cfl 2X400w hps
Third pic is about a week ago


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 6, 2009)

I dont really have plans for a journal but could always post some udated pics here and answer any questions you might have, compare and such


----------



## ancap (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I actually kept the rockwool cubes with the seeds out in the garage in a clone dome which kept the tempurature in a nice warm range. I didn't put them under lights until I saw growth out the top. The Northern Lights are all looking decent, though some of the stems and new leaves have a purpleish hue. Im not sure if this is just a trait of that particular strain or not. The embryonic leaves are still green, but almost immediately curled down.

The cubes themselves were soaked in water before planting. I then wrung out about half of the water before placing the seed in. The cubes seem to retaining this water pretty well (I was hoping they'd dry out faster). I will take your advice and not water again until they are at a 10% moisture level. By then, I might use a very mild nutrient mix (per BCNL instructions).


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 6, 2009)

Purple stems are signs of good health. All my seedlings were purplish stems. At about a month my stems actually shed and underneath was very healthy green stem. Most all purple is gone except a few branches here and there.
Your leaves should be opening up soon embracing the light


----------



## nathenking (Oct 7, 2009)

Looking good bro, subscribed


----------



## ancap (Oct 12, 2009)

*Day 7*

Only four of the Brainstorm germinated, and only two were healthy. Unfortunately, I had to go out of town for two days and both Brainstorm dried up and are on the brink of death. However, I have eight very healthy Northern Lights sprouts, and another one that I'm so-so about (got a little too dry). I'll be here from now on to tend to these guys, so I won't have any more of these issues. 







I began my feeding schedule at half strength. I am using the Advanced Nutrients line of nutes. Here is what I am feeding these guys from my 9 gallon reservoir...

Sensi-Grow A: *7ml*
Sensi-Grow B: *7ml*
B-52: *72ml*
Sensizym: *90ml*
Voodoo Juice: *21ml*

Here are some pictures. Feel free to comment if you're following. I took a profile shot of one of the sprouts with a penny so you can tell me if you see any stretching issues.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 12, 2009)

looking good. Just keep an eye out for nute burn in case those seedlings are to small for nutes


----------



## ancap (Oct 13, 2009)

Smokedup and others,

Here is one of my seedlings. This has looked splotchy for several days now compared to the others, but seems to be perky and green. What could be going on here? The picture below is of another seedling for comparison. 














One more thing... My 125 Watt daylight CFL is nearly 2 feet away from the tops of these seedlings. Will this cause stretching? Should I find a way to lift the reservoir and plants closer to the light?


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Perky and green is always a good thing, Keep an eye on it and if you see any more a problem post pic asap. If growth continues on top your fine.
1. Only power with the CFL
2. Fill up hydro tube with only water every few days if u see it getting lower. Good idea is to make some kind of marking on the tub to know where water level should be at all times.(yes only water, water will be absorbed faster then nutes making ppm go up. Getting in the habit now will keep you from having problem in the future.)

3. Whenever you get chance cover entire top of rock wool and holder with tin foil or poly so the Rockwool doesn&#8217;t start growing algae


----------



## ancap (Oct 13, 2009)

1. Thanks. I'll keep an eye on this sprout.

2. Is topping off water necessary if I plan on changing out the reservoir weekly? I'm going to be introducing different nutes and strengths with each progressing week of veg and flower. 

3. I was thinking of doing this, but do you think it will cause any reflective hot spots on the young seedlings if I do it now? 

Tried it on one. Is this what you are wanting me to do?


----------



## LimitedTimer (Oct 13, 2009)

under sides of leave dont absorb light so i dont the reasoning in doing tinfoil on your plants....

see this all the time and always see it as pointless, your box is already made White to reflect also...

hotspots are highly doubtful... just a wasted idea imo


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Topping water may not be necessary at this early stage but when your ppm is at a max of 1200ppm and water is being absorbed faster than the nutes you will see a gradual increase and by the time you change your rez it will be at 1700pm possibly killing all of your plants. By adding water daily you keep the balance and your ppm should decrease throughout the week rather than raising.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Tin foil example and poly example, 
for ploy you lay down and cut X's for each plant slot


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 13, 2009)

LimitedTimer 
common problem in these boxes are the rockwell when exposed to constant light will begin growing algae, covering them up prevents this, it has nothing to do with light reflection.

And no will not cause hot spots or reflections. I perfer poly because i have sun blaster attachments for bottom.


----------



## ancap (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, so I just foiled the top. You are saying I should foil the whole cube (minus the bottom) fairly tightly with an X cut for the stem? I would also have to cut a hole for the dripper like shown above right?


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 13, 2009)

Your on the right track, take two pieces of foil and cover half on one side half on the other and overlap.Poke hole for feeder. Just foil the top like your were doing that is correct.


----------



## ancap (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks!

I'll give it a go and post pictures.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 13, 2009)

If you use Hydroton you will not have algae problems either.


----------



## ancap (Oct 13, 2009)

NoDrama said:


> If you use Hydroton you will not have algae problems either.


I'm using Sensizym and Voodoo Juice from AN. Does that do anything to prevent algae? Would I just fill the top of the hydro pots with hydroton?

I tried covering the rockwool cubes with foil, but I can't even take the cubes out of the little hydro pots without really squeezing them. They're stuck.


----------



## splisks (Oct 13, 2009)

Defiantly wanted to see the producer in action. See if it was worth the money and how it truly performed. Will be checking in to see progress throughout, good luck!


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 14, 2009)

hydroton would involve taking the rockwoll cubes out breaking them and puting the seedings and roots into the hydrotron. 

You do not need to cover the cube itself with tine foil just the tops of the hydro pots like you were doing before and posted a pic. Like i said you were on the right track you just need to block the cube from reciveing any light


----------



## ancap (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh, ok. Gotcha. I saw your pics with the entire cube covered and tried to do the same thing, but there is no F-ing way those things are coming out! I'll just cover the tops. By the way, I reattached the veg tray like I had before and put the cubes back up there closer to the light. They look to be really loving it. I'll just keep an eye on them and when the roots start really forming on the bottom, I'll put them back in the hydropots at ground level.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yep good idea, leave em there for a week or two and when they get bigger stronger theyll be able to handle an mh or two


----------



## ancap (Oct 16, 2009)

*Day 11*

I have some new pictures here. Yesterday I woke up to find some of the leaves curling up on the sides. I was told by BCNL that this was most likely a water issue (lack of water). However, I was concerned that it might also be a result of the ppm in my res raising from evaporating water. I added some ph balanced water to the reservior and watered all the plants thoroughly. I think I might need to start watering twice daily. 

I have a total of nine plants still. Six of them I feel great about, two of them have some hang ups, and one of them is still struggling to thrive due to getting very dry while I was away. Here are three of the pretty ones...




















Here are the three plants I'm most concerned about...

Curly - This one didn't bounce back as fast from yesterday's curled leaf outbreak








Splotchy - This one is growing, but still looks splotchy!








Leany - This one got too dry and won't stand back up, but the new growth looks green








Another thing I am concerned about are the roots that are poking through the bottom of the rockwool. Of the limited amount of root growth that is visible, some of the roots are white and thick, and other roots are slightly reddish/brown and skinny. This could be a result of too much light hitting the roots since it is sitting on the veg tray and not on the bottom where the roots would be in complete darkness. What do you think?


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes the roots cannot be in light if roots are starting to poke out put them down below. I would also recommend putting them under one mh light. And weaker plants can go more to the outside cup with less light.

Keep an eye on one falling over, if he falls over you may have to tie him to a stick, those browning leaves will die and fall off but if growth continues on top it will recover.


----------



## ancap (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool, I just have the two 400 watt HPS lights. You saying I should use one of those?


----------



## ancap (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, nevermind. I understand now. I just don't have any 400 watt MH bulbs. I would have to pick some up. The BCNL reps also don't recommend running just one light. They were saying both should be run at the same time.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope, odd i thought u got veg upgrade which comes with the clone dome, table, 125w cfl and [X2 mh lights]. i got them in my producer royal package. 

The thing is you will wanna veg longer but that 125W cfl is no good if your seedlings are in the hydro tub(light too far). Thats why MH are great for veg. You can veg with hps and i hear people do all the time or go grab some MH bulbs. Do some reading see whats best for you.


----------



## ancap (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah, I sorta kinda got a veg upgrade, but I just ordered a la carte. I purchased the 125 watt cfl from them to eventually set something up in my closet for a mother and clones, but I didn't get the extra MH lights. 

Do you know why they would advise against running just one bulb? Would running two bulbs be overkill this early in veg?

Would this work? http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=11629-3-64713&lpage=none


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 16, 2009)

Be careful if you&#8217;re going to use two mh or hps lights, little plants like that can get light shock and this actually happened to one of my White Widows from one mh, it looked so bad after switch thought it died, but recovered after two days. You need to gradualy move the seedling up in lumens, your 125w cfl is about 8000, your mh about 55000, 2x mh 110000, 1x hps 65000 ect. 

I didnt build the box but i would assume if a light was not hook into one ballast it would not be a problem (same as if the light burnt out) but thats only my opinion (just like i use a 200w cfl and they told me not too), this is a temporary move for a week before you install second one bring up the lumens. 

Or veg longer uptop so plants will be stronger larger to handle both lights at once. This will take longer and you will have to stay on the clone table and cover the root area up so no light gets to the roots. The cfl will not work if plants are in the hydro tub down below.

edit: Bulb looks fine to me, 
remember dont get finger prints on it or it will explod true story


----------



## ancap (Oct 16, 2009)

Damn, how big was your white widow when you added one MH? I definitely want to wait until I'm sure they are strong enough to take it.

I can probably just wait another week and add one MH. Then I can step that up to two before switching to first week of flower with my two HPS. I still have to figure out how I am going to vent the top lights. Should be pretty simple since I have the vent kit and a nearby window, but I've just never done it before.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its funny cause i did an experiment and put my moby dick under a 400w mh when it sprouted its first two leaves, in my first few post on your grow journal you can see it, it the smallest one in the red cup. And my white widow was almost a month old it was very weird could have been heat stress i don&#8217;t know. I will take pics soon of him you&#8217;ll be amazed he as almost caught up.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 16, 2009)

I say do it now get that 1 mh in there turn off cfl and put clones in there hydro tables, it will be like when you moved the seedlings up to the clone table and said "wow they really like this" They will love the mh.

Edit: For the distance the light has to travel from mh to hydro tub is a long way and by then there is not much lumens anyways. I burnt/light shocked a 1 month old plant several inches away from light (WW very picky), but sucsessfuly grew a seedling much closer and much younger then your going too. *First page, second pic the moby dick is in there(red cup) with 2 mh and a cfl.


----------



## BCNorthernLights (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for reppin our shit dude, little girls look awesome!!

PM me for details on getting your own boxes people. The revolution is alive and well


----------



## ancap (Oct 16, 2009)

No prob! So far so good. Feel free to comment on here whenever. I could use the help.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 17, 2009)

First week of floweing mothers they all range from 4-2.5 feet,

Clones are coming in nicely will be in the producer within a week


----------



## ancap (Oct 17, 2009)

Why are you flowering your mothers? I thought you pretty much tried to keep them in a perpetual veg state. You say they are 2.5 to 4 feet tall?


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes tallest is 4 feet smallest 2.5. [2.5 months of veg under a 400w mh]

Im flowering my mother to determine if any of them are male, then i dont get any male clones in my producer. Also get some more bud from a soil job and compare to my hydro job. 

During this stag i will be veging all new mothers from clones, will be second generation mother. After i crop out i will destroy almost all my mothers keeping one or two of the best kinds. I need to make room because i have several favours i want to experiment with to find best one for producer.


----------



## ancap (Oct 17, 2009)

Gotcha. 

I have another question for you about TDS meters. Not sure if you work with one, however, I just bought one pretty cheaply off ebay and just measured the water in my reservior which is reading 415 ppm. Im trying to follow the BCNL grow guide to a tee and their recipe calls for a MAX ppm of 210 for week one. However, my tap water itself is 150 ppm. My question is, when BCNL calls for a 210 ppm reservior with nutrients, do I need to account for the base ppms in my normal tap water? How to I accurately meet the recipe calling for 210 ppm?


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 17, 2009)

Have u allowed your tap water to sit for 24 hours before check your ppm reading?


----------



## Kronic08 (Oct 17, 2009)

Lookin good! Will b watchin this one


----------



## ancap (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome Kronic!

Smokedup, yeah the tap water I tested had sat out for nearly 24 hours and had a reading close to 150 ppm.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 17, 2009)

All ppm charts you see on nutes and bcnl grow chart is based on R/O water which should have a 0 ppm. Your ppm meter is reading certain chemicals used in the purification of water process. This is not plant food and does not count towards your total ppm. Make sure tap water sits for 24 hours before used this will clear out most of those chemicals and lowering tap ppm. I buy reverse osmosis water for my plants but getting kind of expensive they drink lots


----------



## ancap (Oct 17, 2009)

smokedup12 said:


> All ppm charts you see on nutes and bcnl grow chart is based on R/O water which should have a 0 ppm. Your ppm meter is reading certain chemicals used in the purification of water process. This is not plant food and does not count towards your total ppm. Make sure tap water sits for 24 hours before used this will clear out most of those chemicals and lowering tap ppm. I buy reverse osmosis water for my plants but getting kind of expensive they drink lots


Ok, so if my tap is reading 150 ppm after letting it sit out for 24 hours, then I should just subtract out 150 from the total ppm reading in my reservoir. Is this correct?


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, just raise your ppm weekly as instructed until nute burn is visible. Ph water as well


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 18, 2009)

If you have roots coming out the bottom of the net pots you can go ahead and put them in their holes in the big reservoir now and turn on the HPS lights along with the veg light, you can run both at the same time. 2 more weeks and they should be about ready to flower. Don't worry about getting the MH lights, you don't use them long enough to make it worth it. The CFL and the HPS are plenty and as long as the roots are coming out of the bottom of the net pots they should be able to handle the big lights just fine.


----------



## ancap (Oct 18, 2009)

nodrama, 

Thanks. I decided not to mess with the mh lights on this cycle. I'll just work with what I have and start buying the extras next time. Im going to wait until the roots really start coming through before I add any lights.


----------



## ancap (Oct 19, 2009)

*Day 14*

The plants are looking very good and growing fast. Eight of the nine look really good. The struggling one is still extremely stunted. I'm only leaving it to see what it does. The splotchy plant is still splotchy. It's not the biggest of the bunch, but it does seem to be keeping up pretty well. 

Im now feeding on the full week one nute schedule. Here is what I mixed in my nine gallon reservoir...

Sensi-Grow A: *15ml*
Sensi-Grow B: *15ml*
B-52: *144ml*
Sensizym: *180ml*
Voodoo Juice: *43ml*
Piranha Powder: *5g*
Tarantula Powder: *5g*

PH = 6.0
Total ppm = 480
My tap water ppm = 170
*Nutrient ppm = 310*

































This is the splotchy plant (below). Don't know why it looks this way, but BCNL tells me it's just because every kid is different. 









The plant with the warped leaves is now growing a new set of healthy leaves (below). 









Here is the stunted one...


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol i thought the last pic you were going to eat it or something. Does it have any new growth on the top? also have u switched to the hps yet


----------



## Mr Producer (Oct 19, 2009)

Good looking blog. good info for all our users. check out the boxes in person.

bcnl tour dates

*Oct. 23-24:* Cypress Hill Smoke Out Weekend - San Manuel Amphitheater - 2575 Glen Helen Parkway - San Bernardino, CA 92407 - http://guerillaunion.com/smokeout/
*Nov. 13-15:* UK Hemp Expo - Truman Brewery, Ely Yard, Off Brick Lane, London, E1 6QL - http://www.ukhempexpo.com/
*Nov. 22-26:* Cannabis Cup - Power Zone  Amsterdam - http://www.hightimes.com/public/cancup/


----------



## ancap (Oct 21, 2009)

*Day 16*

These "grow notes" are just going to be posts from time to time that make note of some details of my grow for my own personal interest. 

Fed once today. 
Changed lights to one 400 watt MH
Bumped light cycle from 18/6 to 20/4
Nute ppm = 335

Notes: 

I switched my 125 watt CFL for one 400 watt metal halide during the last few hours of the light cycle. I kept a look out for any sign of stress or shock. I noticed all the plants seemed to really respond well to the new light, but my room temperature rose to about 80 degrees, so my box temp was probably around 85-86 degrees. On one of the plants, I noticed a little heat stress on one of the sides of the leaf. I immediately turned on the portable A/C in my room. 









I am going to be venting the hot light exhaust out the window later today (Wednesday), but for now I'll just keep the AC on.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yah good idea 86 is to hot. Running Co2 in the future will alow your plants to handle 80+ temps


----------



## ancap (Oct 22, 2009)

*Day 18*

I attached pictures of the plants and root development below. I am now using both MH lights and ducted (verb?) the exhaust out a window to keep the temperature under control. I also have my portable a/c unit keeping the room cool. If you are following along, please take a look at the roots and let me know how they look. One looks kinda strange... several roots look super skinny and have a brownish color to them. Others start white and bushy and end brownish and skinny. 

I really don't have the experience to notice any irregularities, so please let me know if you see anything in any of the pictures that concerns you at all. Thanks for everyone's help, especially smokedup.

What is this?








Here's a video I took...

[youtube]YEz_mdQ6h4c[/youtube]


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay i was quite stoned and need to answer this again. Roots look great few brown ones here and there not a big deal, *Hydrogen Peroxide * every 2-3 days to prevent rot and super oxygenate your root zone

Lots of question you have can be answered here aswell.

http://growyourownmedicine.blogspot.com/2009_03_01_archive.html


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 22, 2009)

Your root development is ahead of mine, i just planted my best 18 clones fired up the mhs PPM -250 PH -5.7. The race is on hehe


----------



## ancap (Oct 22, 2009)

lol, that's cool. I'm not stoned yet because I have a fairly important business email to draft still and I know I'd say stupid shit.

Ok, wasn't feeling too great about those brown roots. Good to know it's not something to worry about. I use some Advanced Nutrients root protecting products that advise not to use in conjunction with Hydrogen Peroxide, so I plan to stay clear of that. How do the plants themselves look? And what about that little spot? It seems to be getting a little bigger.

I have two of the MH lights on them. Think I should add the CFL? Also, check out that post again, I updated it with that video I took.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 23, 2009)

Plants look great, good to know u are already using root additives. Cfl is more light and good idea to have on all thro veg and flower. A little spot on leaf could be something and it could be nothing, wait it out and see if it gives you anymore of a problem u can spray them with solution but more than likely it will be fine. The plant will get rid of damaged leaves and replace with new growth on top, same as the splotchy one.


----------



## ancap (Oct 23, 2009)

It's weird. The splotchy one just keeps producing more splotchy growth. I guess its just got fucked up genetics. Maybe it will turn out super potent mutant bud.


----------



## Mr Producer (Oct 23, 2009)

ancap said:


> It's weird. The splotchy one just keeps producing more splotchy growth. I guess its just got fucked up genetics. Maybe it will turn out super potent mutant bud.


Roots look juicy, Everything looks healthy. That plant will produce more "splotches" as it gets older, plant will duplicate problems on new leaves. Take anything dying off ...with in reason. 
MH should make them take off. 

When you planning on flowering???


----------



## ancap (Oct 23, 2009)

Please take a look at these photos and let me know what might be causing the lime green, splotchy discoloration in the new growth. It also seems to be spreading to the top leaves. I did not notice this last night. It appears to be happening on a majority of the plants. My ph has remained balanced, the nutrient load has not increased, and the temperature in the box is stable around 78 degrees. 














Also, this problem has continued to develop throughout the night...


----------



## Mr Producer (Oct 23, 2009)

I believe that those leaves at top are young, they should grow out. PLant looks healthy. Take off that one shitty lower leaf. Are there feminized seeds? Only one plant like that?


----------



## ancap (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, these are all feminized. Only one plant has those brown spots on them. Its actually the one nearest to the fan (those leaves get blown around quite a bit - don't know if that could be a cause). However, the lime greeniness seemed to really become more obvious throughout the night and seems to be effecting 90% of the plants so far.

I'm a little paranoid about any changes I see since I have no frame of reference when it comes to what healthy development of these plants should look like. I have, however, attempted three soil grows, and these plants are NIGHT AND DAY ahead of my soil ones at the same age.


----------



## ancap (Oct 23, 2009)

Mr Producer said:


> When you planning on flowering???


I'm just keeping an eye on the growth. I'd like them to be around a foot at least. Since I only have 8 plants in the Producer, I figure I can top them to keep them bushy and shorter. In other words, I'm reasoning that since I have the extra space, I can veg just a little longer without risking them eventually growing into the glass.

Sound like a good plan? You tell me...


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 23, 2009)

Can you tell me your ppm and ph?


----------



## ancap (Oct 23, 2009)

smokedup12 said:


> Can you tell me your ppm and ph?


Sure. Right now the ph is 6.0 and the ppm is 580. Remember though, my tap water averages a high 170 ppm, so thats not all nutes.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 23, 2009)

not the same but mine is a clone. You have to remember that a set of leaves is one item. If one of the leaves become diseased or infected so will its others on the pair and most of the time the same leaves on the other side. They will die on their own I would not recommend cutting it.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 23, 2009)

Are you giving me exact readings from a tri meter or the ph/tds pen?


----------



## ancap (Oct 23, 2009)

smokedup12 said:


> Are you giving me exact readings from a tri meter or the ph/tds pen?


I have a seperate ph pen and tds pen. These readings are from a couple hours ago.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 23, 2009)

You want your Ph to be 5.6 - 5.8 this should be checked every 1-2 days and check ppm to be stable if on the rise add water. How about your Rockwell cubes are they damp to the touch? If this stuff is all good it could be your water, ive heard of lots of problems with tap water in the producer, so i choose to use R/O water which cost me about $10 a week. I use a product that cleans tap water from harmful chemicals for my fish but thats most experience Ihave using tap


----------



## ancap (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome. Great information. I will make sure my ph stays in the 5.6 - 5.8 range. 

I actually have a pretty creative solution for my hard water problem. My portable a/c unit fills a one gallon reservoir twice a day with evaporated water. I've cleaned out the reservoir and began collecting this water which has a ppm of 10-20 and a natural ph of 6.0! This will save me about $30 per month in water filtration! See any problem with this?


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope i dont see a problem as long as you keep it clean


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2009)

lookin good.. ive always wanted to see this product in action


----------



## ancap (Oct 23, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lookin good.. ive always wanted to see this product in action


Welcome aboard! I really want to see this box _create_ some action! I'm out a few thousand dollars on this unit, though I am very happy with the product and level of support. I've even got guys from the BCNL company posting on this journal to help me out. Happy customer thus far.


----------



## ancap (Oct 23, 2009)

Told yall! lol

This is looking a little worse. When I got home, the ph was 6.2. I adjusted it down to 5.7. My ph has always ranged from 5.6 - 6.2, but more on the 6.2 side. I wonder if this caused some kind of nute lockout. Here is a new picture...


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 23, 2009)

You should be running 800 PPM by now, up the nute levels.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 23, 2009)

One question. You said you did not know the sex of the mothers? If you don't know for certain what the sex of those plants are in the producer you could have a terrible time untangling all the roots that will grow together to get any males out. Hopefully they are all female or you find out before the roots grow too much.

The brown stuff on the roots is from the Nutes, its not root rot, you'll know root rot when you smell it. Nothing to be worried about, don't worry about that one leaf with the brown spot either, it doesn't mean much.

I will post a Pic of my grow since its at about the same stage as yours if you don't mind. We can compare a bit and make notes.


----------



## Bigol'Bong (Oct 23, 2009)

in this pic, which ones are the NL.. Ive got some NL x Shiva and they look almost identical to the ones you have on the right... Very close bud sites, mine has been topped to the point of almost 30 heads though


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 23, 2009)

Who are you asking? Yes mine are all Northern Lights that I originally started from Sensi about 3 years ago.


----------



## Bigol'Bong (Oct 23, 2009)

yours are nice but im looking at smokedup12 and his plants


----------



## ancap (Oct 23, 2009)

I dont have to change the whole reservoir to add nutes right? Which Advanced Nutrients nutes should I add to up the ppm until I change out the whole res on Monday? Or should I just change the res now?


----------



## ancap (Oct 24, 2009)

Dude, I am so pissed off right now... at no one in particular. I woke up to find this problem on my plants spreading. I did research last night, and I know this isn't nutrient burn. If anything, my nute levels are on the low side. My ph was reading 6.0. I've been trying to keep it lower, but my tank naturally raises ph throughout the night. I knew this was a nute deficiency, but couldn't figure out why. 

Then it occured to me that I should check the accuracy of my ph pen and calibrate. Now, don't get the wrong idea... I've been recalibrating about once every 5 days to be sure (and storing the pen properly, keeping the censor in a ph solution). When I put the pen into the ph 7 solution, it read 7.6. This means my actual range has been more like 6.5 to 6.8 and sometimes higher until I could adjust. I attempted to lower the calibration with the screw, but the device refuses to lower below 7.6. It will raise, but not lower. I figured my best option was to raise to 8.0, retest, and add 1.0 to my reading until I can get a new fucking pen.

  

Edit: I am using the Hanna Chanyn (sp? can't read the cursive)


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes BOng i believe a few of them have nl crosses, I have white widow, blue widow, moby dick, blue hash, NYC. They have doubled in size and nyc the biggest is a bout 5 feet now. Ive topped all of them a few times and have several colas forming. 

I also had a problem with my ph pen yesterday. We should have the same one if you got yours with the producer. It started acting up and was giving weird reading jumping. Tried to calibrate again but would just jump like crazy. great broken! I put it back it its storage solution. Tried it again today, this time it calibrate correctly, started to work fine. Dont give up on it just yet, may work after all. If it still isnt working try pulling the paper out as directed in instructions, this will repair it and can be done 20 times. It also has a 1 year warranty.

U can add nutes directly to your hydro tube but mix well and dont over do it.
But it makes more sense to just drain tub and add the new batch of water/nutes. Replace this next week today. 


Your plants may have just had a deficiency because of the ph. When my seelings are starting to veg all there new growth comes in as lime green. Your plants will survive just keep us posted with pics


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 24, 2009)

The PH and TDS pens they supply with the boxes are crap, I use a high end Hanna meter with replaceable probe that has done the job for 4 years now.


----------



## ancap (Oct 25, 2009)

I talked to a rep from BCNL for awhile about this leaf problem. He advised me to replace my res with half the nutes I currently have. He doesn't think this discoloration would happen from too few nutes at this stage. He also doesn't think a ph variation of 0.5 is going to make any noticable changes in the short term. Sounds reasonable. I flushed the rockwool with pure water as well.

I also bought some Garden's Cure neem oil solution and sprayed somewhat as a preventative measure, but I did see a little black bug, maybe a mite.

About the ph pen... It is not calibrating down, so they are sending me a new one.


----------



## ancap (Oct 26, 2009)

*Day 21*

I've cut my nutrients back to under week one levels and the plants seem to be stabilizing. Why are these guys so sensitive to nutes? The new growth looks a lot better, but the stems that carry the leaves are very reddish on some. Mean anything?

PH: *5.9*
Water PPM: *50*
Nutrient PPM: *280*
Light cycle: *20/4*
Lights: *Two 400 watt MH, One 125 watt CFL*


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 26, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## ancap (Oct 26, 2009)

Spots on leaves. Some of the lower leaves are turning lime green or yellowing. What is this?


----------



## seifer699 (Oct 26, 2009)

i swear ph is supposed to be 7, and roots supposed to be white


----------



## ancap (Oct 26, 2009)

seifer699 said:


> i swear ph is supposed to be 7, and roots supposed to be white


pH should be higher in soil grows. Roots _are_ white. The nutrient solution has stained that portion of the roots.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking good, your about done seedling stage and ull see your plants stop dropping and will raise up, roots looking awesome. Spots on leaves will just die might happen on the other side of plant aswell but that is all good it happens. And ph of 7 is crazy i never go over 6.4 for soil


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 27, 2009)

Red/purple steams will go away some will stay its normal. Plant will be able to to handle more nutes after seedling stage is done. I dont see nute burn so i dont think u should cut down on nutes. Shit happens leaves die, get dark spots, its all good.


----------



## ancap (Oct 27, 2009)

This is an estimate based on the following...

Approximately one month
KWH of $0.12
800 Watts of MH or HPS lighting
125 Watts of CFL lighting
937 Watts of portable a/c (only calculating additional usage)

20 hour cycle = increase in $117.71

12 hour cycle = increase in $63.57

Notes: 

-It costs me an additional $15 monthly to run the vegetative cycle 2 hours longer each night. 

-This is not taking into account electricity usage from the five ventilation fans, pumps, airstones and LED lights from the computer.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 27, 2009)

I think the producer uses 9 amps. As an entire unit uses a lot less energy than those bulb calculated separately.


----------



## ancap (Oct 27, 2009)

Hmmm, we shall see when the bill comes due. I was using a growers energy calculator.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 27, 2009)

990-1080 watt running producer if my calculations are correct, entire unit full blast.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 27, 2009)

KWH is only .06 here


----------



## ancap (Oct 30, 2009)

*Day 25*

Four of the eight plants are really starting to explode. The common denominator between all the biggest plants is the massive root growth. The smaller plants have yellower leaves on the bottom and the roots are just not wanting to grow down yet. The leaves are also drooping. 

My pH right now is unknown until my new pen arrives, but I've been adding pH down at about the same pace I was before (my water trends to a higher pH).

My nutrient ppm is 300


*Thriving plants*







*




*








*Slower plants*




















*Healthy Root System*








*Stunted Root System*








*Box & Lights*


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking good, those lifted leaves are a sign they are done seedling stage and entered the veg. now they will exploded


----------



## ancap (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah, just not sure why the roots aren't growing on some.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 30, 2009)

Theres always going to be faster ones, slower ones. Problem is your looking at the best one and wondering why the rest arent looking like this. All the others will catch up but will be stunted compared to the best one. just the way she goes. Its best to clone your best plant and create a mother. then you will always have good genetics . I did random amount of clones from random strains and half have rooted into rez and half look like your stunted ones they all have new growth so im not to worried


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 30, 2009)

_I no_ticed the best ones that have rooted are in pefect position of the airstone, so i make sure that each plant gets equal airstone air


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 30, 2009)

ancap... I wish I would have found your thread sooner. I could have told you right away that you were experiencing a pH problem.

Here to help from now on... +rep for dropping mad ca$h on your box!


----------



## ancap (Oct 30, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> ancap... I wish I would have found your thread sooner. I could have told you right away that you were experiencing a pH problem.
> 
> Here to help from now on... +rep for dropping mad ca$h on your box!


lol, awesome! Sometimes I think I may have gone crazy spending so much money. 

My pH pen is now reading all over the place, so I can't use it. BCNL has a new one on the way to me. In the mean time, I'm going to take a water sample to my hydro store and have them test it for me to make sure I'm not completely out of whack.


----------



## Mr Producer (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes either re position the air stones, or move the plants to different hole (carefully)


----------



## ancap (Oct 30, 2009)

Mr Producer said:


> Yes either re position the air stones, or move the plants to different hole (carefully)


That wouldn't help the plants that don't have roots in the water right? It would only help the plants that have long roots, but are still struggling a bit. Am I right?


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 30, 2009)

The bubbles burst causing mist to travel all the way up to cups, helping the roots find there way


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 30, 2009)

Smokedup is right about the misting action of the bubbles. However, once the roots hit the deep water it really doesn't matter where the stones are. Even distribution would be what I would look for at that point.

As far as how much you spent... it's your money and I won't judge you for it. But me... with $4500 I could have done sooooo much more.


----------



## ancap (Oct 30, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Smokedup is right about the misting action of the bubbles. However, once the roots hit the deep water it really doesn't matter where the stones are. Even distribution would be what I would look for at that point.


Cool. I'll see if I can rotate some of those plants closer to the airstones. 



diggitydank420 said:


> As far as how much you spent... it's your money and I won't judge you for it. But me... with $4500 I could have done sooooo much more.


I paid $3400 for the box, plus shipping, extra lights and seeds. I'm not paying just for the end product, if that makes sense. If the box costs $1000 just to build, I am paying the extra $2400 for...

A. The labor to build the box that I don't have to invest. 
B. The skill to build a high quality box, which I do not have. 
C. The knowledge to build this kind of box which I do not have.
D. The immediate, consistently good grow support 7 days a week.
E. The immediate technical support on the box 7 days per week. 
F. The year warranty on every part of the unit. 

These points cumulatively are worth the $2400 value, that is, I would rather NOT have $2400 in my pocket in exchange for the above services. This is my preference. If you have the skill and technical/grow knowledge to build and maintain a high quality box, the above listed services may not hold a $2400 value. It's up to the individual to make that determination.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 30, 2009)

This box has perfect grow conditions light/co2/hydroponics and because of this it will produce dank, which will pay it self off with in 1-2 crops. I have both a done up room and and a producer. The amont of work that goes into your set up is alot. With this box u get it, and you grow it. Takes very little time to pay it self off.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 30, 2009)

Everything looks real good, don't stress over a few leaves that curl up and die. Stress when all the leaves are dying.


----------



## kashkrop (Oct 30, 2009)

Lookin good bro... Keep it up


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 30, 2009)

Like I said... I'm not gonna judge.

I wish you the best with your endeavors.


----------



## ancap (Oct 31, 2009)

diggitydank420 said:


> Like I said... I'm not gonna judge.
> 
> I wish you the best with your endeavors.


That's cool man. Just want to lay out all the factors for other people who might be interested in the product. It definitely isn't cheap though.


----------



## smokedup12 (Oct 31, 2009)

Using this product called growzyme, recommend it. Breaks down nutrients for plants. My ppm always goes up during the week now it goes down, figure its helping them eat.


----------



## NoDrama (Oct 31, 2009)

As long as you are refreshing the water level everyday there shouldn't be too much change in the PPM levels.


----------



## smacc46 (Oct 31, 2009)

man lookin good...i been meaning to get my grow journal started....pics coming soon...platinum og is what I chose for my first grow...just been in and out but they are lookin good so far....


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just update on how im doing

11 days - in producer veg mobydick

20 days - 1 flowering blue widow


----------



## ancap (Nov 1, 2009)

Dude, I can't wait to start flowering! This was my plant at 14 days veg. Yours looks a lot stronger. Is that because you started from clone? I also only had the CFL on it at this point.


----------



## ancap (Nov 1, 2009)

You guys think I should top my plants? I'm growing 8 plants in a box designed to support 18 plants, so I do have extra space. I'd like to bush these girls out a bit so I can utilize all the available light. 

Also, your suggestion to reposition the struggling plants over the airstones has really helped. Those roots are always wet now and are reaching down fast.


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 2, 2009)

ancap said:


> You guys think I should top my plants? I'm growing 8 plants in a box designed to support 18 plants, so I do have extra space. I'd like to bush these girls out a bit so I can utilize all the available light.
> 
> Also, your suggestion to reposition the struggling plants over the airstones has really helped. Those roots are always wet now and are reaching down fast.


 Yah mine was in a clone dome and given time to veg in the dome so it doesnt really compare to your 14 day seedling. Clones are definitely the way u wanna go if u wanna get consistent and grow lots of bud

i topped my blue berry twice and i now have a short bushy 4 cola as seen above. Ive topped my moby once and it looks like i can kick a football through its field goal posts. Some people prefer one main colas others like two mediums. Up to you, do some research see what people recommend or like.


----------



## ancap (Nov 2, 2009)

I currently have four plants that are about a week ahead of the others in growth. I'm thinking about topping them when they get about 12" tall to give the other plants some time to catch up before switching over to the flower cycle. Tell me what you think about this strategy. I'm getting ready to post another grow update so you can see some pictures...


----------



## ancap (Nov 2, 2009)

*Day 28*

Im slowly raising my ppm now that the plants are really thriving. Currently my nutrient ppm is 340. Half of my plants are on track and bushing out, while the others were stunted from slow root growth (though they are now back on the rails and growing well). 










*Big Plants*







*




*









*Smaller Plants*




















*New Roots*


----------



## smacc46 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Ancap....how often do you have to add ph solution to balance it out...just curious....


----------



## ancap (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, I haven't had a pH pen for about a week now (it broke). The pH in my system seems to raise slowly though, so I was adjusting just about daily. Lately though, I've had to take a water sample to the hydro store to test just to make sure I'm not completely out of whack. To answer your question though, I'd say the pH needs adjusting every 1.5 days for me.


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 2, 2009)

ancap said:


> Well, I haven't had a pH pen for about a week now (it broke). The pH in my system seems to raise slowly though, so I was adjusting just about daily. Lately though, I've had to take a water sample to the hydro store to test just to make sure I'm not completely out of whack. To answer your question though, I'd say the pH needs adjusting every 1.5 days for me.



do it top them


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 4, 2009)

So when u planing on puting yours into flower? did u end up topping them


----------



## ancap (Nov 4, 2009)

No, I decided not to top this time. I'm just going to let them veg for another few days to let the smaller ones catch up a bit. I'll just have to train them if they start reaching the glass. Getting ready to clone for a mother. Any advice?

I'll post an update in an hour or so.

Edit: On second thought, I'm going to wait until I am in week one of flowering before I clone. That will give them more time to mature and give me more time to get the clone set up ready.


----------



## chronichaze (Nov 4, 2009)

Ancap your grow looks great! Cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## ancap (Nov 4, 2009)

chronichaze said:


> Ancap your grow looks great! Cant wait to see how it turns out


Thanks for stopping by! I'm excited to see what happens here for sure!


----------



## ancap (Nov 5, 2009)

*Day 31*

I can't believe it's been 31 days already! These girls get so much bigger every day or two! Below are the pictures I just took. I'll write a height comparison from three days ago so you can see what I'm talking about. My current nutrient ppm is 480.










This is my biggest plant. Three days ago this plant was eight inches tall, which means it grew about two inches in the past three days.














This was one of my smaller plants (below). Three days ago it was 5.5 inches tall. Now, it is 6.5 inches tall.









This is my smallest plant. Three days ago it was 4.5 inches tall. Now it's 5.5 inches tall. Roots look great on all these!


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 5, 2009)

yes i have alot of advice for clones im just wondering if your guys are too small for clones. Might be a good idea to take one out as a mother. Your turn around time will be dropped by like a month


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 5, 2009)

You need to start flowering


----------



## ancap (Nov 5, 2009)

smokedup12 said:


> yes i have alot of advice for clones im just wondering if your guys are too small for clones. Might be a good idea to take one out as a mother. Your turn around time will be dropped by like a month


 
I think I'm going to purchase some more seeds and just get them started two weeks before harvesting this first cycle. I really want to get something that produces really pretty bud like Ice or something. Like I said though, I'm going to clone one of these Northern Lights plants in another 10 days or so. I should be about a week into flower and can use one of those clones for a mother. 

Next cycle will be half Northern Lights and half Ice, or something similar.


----------



## ancap (Nov 5, 2009)

smokedup12 said:


> You need to start flowering


I know. I just changed the res with new nutes yesterday so I feel bad about dumping it so soon! I really wanted to give the smaller ones some time to catch up. Maybe I can wait till Saturday to flower.


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 5, 2009)

im going to start flowering friday. im close to 5-7 inches i belive. i dont wanna get to close to that light and mixes of sativa going to be intresting


----------



## ancap (Nov 5, 2009)

Dude, mine are out of control! Everything grew another half inch overnight! I get my pH pen in tomorrow so maybe I'll change everything then. I timed this terribly, but I've learned a lot for the next grow.


----------



## Mr Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks really good. You should think about take some cuttings before you flower. Hate to loose a good strain. or if u do get more seeds start em a bit earlier that 2 weeks before crop.


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep thats why i was saying you need to start flowering. Your going to have lots of room width wise but not much in height, you had a good idea in topping them maybe you should do it.


----------



## ancap (Nov 5, 2009)

If I topped them, I'd want to give them some time to recover in veg, but that won't work since I'm going to start flowering tomorrow. I think I'll be able to train them sideways once they start getting close to the glass, right?


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 6, 2009)

no it will be too late to train them when they hit glass, u will have colas by then. I toped my blue hash yesturday, they already have two new growth shoots with second set of leaves very fast 24 hours. i hit flower today.


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 6, 2009)

Top them you will be happy you did

I have 3 plants

One has 5 tops

The other has 4 

And I am taking TOPS

So try it if height is an issue


----------



## ancap (Nov 7, 2009)

*Day 32*

These pictures were taken about 10 hours ago before I changed the reservior to the flowering nutrient schedule and changed the lights and cycle. I thinking of beginning to train them to bend starting in a week. Here is what I am feeding these girls...

Sensi Bloom A: *45ml*
Sensi Bloom B: *45ml*
Carboload Liquid: *36ml*
Sensizym: *180ml*
Voodoo Juice: *108ml*
Piranha Powder: *8g*
Tarantula Powder: *8g*
Bud Blood:* 18 g*

Total ppm = 780
My neutral water ppm = 100
*Nutrient ppm = 680*
















I thought all my sativa Brainstorm had died out, but I think one survived. This one plant is very different looking from the others.


----------



## ancap (Nov 8, 2009)

*Day 2 Flowering*

I'm already starting to show sex. I'll take a picture of it tomorrow. Size is my biggest problem right now. My biggest plants are almost half way to the lights already. If anyone has any advice on training these to bend, please let me know.
















I took some cuttings last night and put them under a small daylight CFL. I sliced a 45 degree angle under some vitamin B infused water with a little Voodoo Juice, and dipped the end in rooting hormone.


----------



## ancap (Nov 8, 2009)

Also, these plants are very bushy. Is there any need to trim the bottoms of them yet?


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 9, 2009)

Im not a fan off trimming the bottom until i see flowers. Training is tuff in these boxes, but since u have the extra room u could bend them. Trial and error It would probably be best to leave as is and if they get out of control then bend them a bit


----------



## Team Ganja (Nov 10, 2009)

Flower them girls! Them are ready~


----------



## ancap (Nov 10, 2009)

Team Ganja said:


> Flower them girls! Them are ready~


I am four days into flowering.


----------



## ancap (Nov 11, 2009)

*Flowering Day 5*

Everything is bushing out and growing up like crazy. I've decided to make a run to the hydro store and get my co2 all ready to go. The BCNL grow manual says to introduce co2 anytime after week two of flower, but because these plants are so big, I don't think waiting any longer will benefit me. I've tucked all the leaves that were covering any potential bud site to increase the light to these areas. Still waiting on my t-5's to arrive!

Interesting trend: the last two days, my pH has been trending _down_. Ever since the beginning of my grow, I've always had to continually add pH down to control _rising_ pH. Maybe this is a result of the different nutrients in the res.


----------



## ancap (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a photobucket slideshow I want to post, but don't know how. Just keep seeing html! Anyone have an idea?


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yah i would wait a while before adding co2 or your girls will grow over a inch a day. You would probably have to post a link where the slideshow is hosted. the fourms do not alow full html


----------



## ancap (Nov 12, 2009)

smokedup12 said:


> Yah i would wait a while before adding co2 or your girls will grow over a inch a day.


 
Maybe I'll take it easy on the co2 at first then (set the flow guage to 2 instead of 5). I want monsters dude!


----------



## smacc46 (Nov 13, 2009)

Do you ever have problems draining your tub....mines seems to drain half way then i gotta get the rest out another way...but it waters fine...nothing is clogged up...just curious...


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep mine does pump is shitty, It will leave and inch around entire tube. Thanks to a smart friend he recommended a shop vac. It will suck the rest up which is like 6-8 liters. Got it on sale at home depot for 39.99. Cheapest one there and does job well


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 13, 2009)

how did my post get in front of yours wierd


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 13, 2009)

ahhhh it happened again i must be really high and trippin out or something.


----------



## ancap (Nov 13, 2009)

smacc46 said:


> Do you ever have problems draining your tub....mines seems to drain half way then i gotta get the rest out another way...but it waters fine...nothing is clogged up...just curious...


Yeah, it's not the easiest thing to drain...

If you attach the hose and flip the switch, it will drain about 80% of the water. It's a minor pain in the ass, but then I lift the left side of the tub by hand to let the water flow to the pump. That will get about half the remaining volume out. At that point, I just add the new nutes. I don't think its a big deal to have some water still left in the res. 

If you are really anal about it, you can use a shop vac or add fresh water to the remaining water, then drain again.


----------



## ancap (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Smacc, check the clock on your computer. I think you are over an hour ahead! My response to your post was placed before your comment.


----------



## smacc46 (Nov 15, 2009)

yea i was trippin of of that i was gone for the weekend and i saw my question answered but i didnt see my post...crazy...but yea i saw a shop vac at target so im gonna pic it up wed b4 my next res change....


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ya it will make life so much easier. Dont forget to get the wet/dry kind lol


----------



## ancap (Nov 15, 2009)

*Day 9 Flowering*

Well, I'm starting to worry just a little bit. These plants are getting very big. I have just about 9 inches until my biggest plant hits the glass. I bought some stick on hooks that I plan on mounting near the bottom on the side walls. I'll use them to tie down the tops and attempt to grow them sideways. I think this is probably the best I'll be able to do. If anyone has any thoughts or advice for me concerning this, please let me know. 















Below are my new clones (I cut them yesterday). The three others were too wet and rotted out. I think I've done much better this time.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 15, 2009)

on board! just checked this out now out of sheer curiosity and I'm glad I did!

I'm on my 2nd grow and just made a new op, just learning how to clone and keep mothers myself so this thread will be lots of help as well! 

Great grow box by the way, I'll stick around with this and keep posted. +rep coming your way mang. 

I'll hopefully start my new thread in the next couple days.


----------



## ancap (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by! 

+rep back at ya.


----------



## chronichaze (Nov 16, 2009)

Those plants are getting big. Nice and bushy!


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Those clones look bad, there probably going to die. Drooping stem usualy means u got air in the stem


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Make sure your picking good clones. Three - two nodes. 
V
|
V
|
|
my crude diagram of two nodes. Take your cutting off the plant. Put under water and cut stem once again about half inch at 45degree angle. I had so much problems with rooting gel that i recommend getting rooting powder at wall mart. Make sure there in a dome with about 80% huminity


----------



## ancap (Nov 17, 2009)

*Day 11 Flowering*

More pictures of growth and bending. Check out my new T-5's on the bottom. Still worried I'm going to run out of space! New clones still bent over and sad, but still green and not rotting. 

Forgot to post my week two feeding schedule...

Sensi Bloom A: *55ml*
Sensi Bloom B: *55ml*
Big Bud:* 135ml*
Carboload Liquid: *44ml*
Sensizym: *216ml*
Voodoo Juice: *130ml*
Piranha Powder: *8g*
Tarantula Powder: *8g*

Total ppm = 980
My neutral water ppm = 150
*Nutrient ppm = 730*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2009)

just start a scrog and that will save you from running out of space. Im gonna do a scrog in a month or so. Im growing mother plants or hindu kush, bubba kush and headband. im gonna have 30 clones in this army scrog. Planning to harvest by 420. But check ingto the scrog blog.


----------



## mushumatt (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah but hes so far along i dont think he could do a scrog now. I think your best bet would be super cropping.


----------



## rik (Nov 19, 2009)

Whats the noise like on your machine dude?


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds like a washer or dryer running


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 19, 2009)

SO close to the light already, are u using co2 yet?


----------



## ancap (Nov 19, 2009)

I know! It's killing me! I just want them to stop growing... Yes, co2 is running, but I'm shutting it off. 

rik, I don't know that I'd agree that it sounds like a washing machine  . It's in my room, and don't know if I'd be able to sleep if it were that loud! It's definitely louder than a computer though... I've heard this description from the company which I think is an exaggeration. Imagine a low hum from an air pump coupled with the sound of four powerful computer fans on high. When the lights are off, it is very quiet.


----------



## smacc46 (Nov 19, 2009)

ancap said:


> I know! It's killing me! I just want them to stop growing... Yes, co2 is running.
> 
> rik, I don't know that I'd agree that it sounds like a washing machine  . It's in my room, and don't know if I'd be able to sleep if it were that loud! It's definitely louder than a computer though... I've heard this description from the company which I think is an exaggeration. Imagine a low hum from an air pump coupled with the sound of four powerful computer fans on high. When the lights are off, it is very quiet.


Ill second that its really quiet at night...sounds like a fridge when at night...its in my room to and i fall asleep just fine...but yea a little louder from 9 to 9...on another note...u got forest goin there...do u see any buds forming...?


----------



## rik (Nov 20, 2009)

cheers peeps


----------



## rik (Nov 20, 2009)

+ rep ancap n smacc46 n smokedup12


----------



## ancap (Nov 20, 2009)

*Day 14 Flowering*

Clones seem to be dying. That makes 5 unsuccessful attempts. 

I have a total of 4-5 inches of clearance left on the top of the grow chamber before the plants start hitting the glass. This is a bit of a concern, as I've read that vertical growth could continue for another week or two! As soon as I tie a top down, it starts reaching back up to the light, so I tie it down again. Is this going to create an impossible situation for me? Will I have to do something drastic to slow the vertical growth? 

Here is a list of the week three nutrients that I'm using...

Sensi Bloom A: *80ml*
Sensi Bloom B: *80ml*
Big Bud:* 160ml*
Vita Boost:* 90ml*
B-52: *151ml*
Carboload Liquid: *50ml*
Sensizym: *252ml*

Total ppm = 1100
My neutral water ppm = 50
*Nutrient ppm = 1050*


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yah i could tell by the pics of your clones you are doing something wrong. If you clones droop you got air in the stem. Alot of steps have to be taken and if your planning on taking clones again let me know ill put down some guidelines. 

Only time will tell about the clearance. I remember about 3 weeks ago i told you to flower!!!! this was the reason why lol. They have a few more days to a week of stretching. Turn off co2 also shut off the hps 6 hours of the day only leaving the cfl on. This will slow growth down for the week.


----------



## ancap (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, you were right! I should have flipped them sooner. I shut off the hps lights and left the veg light on. BCNL also advised me to trim some of the lower leaves as well.


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Have you seen any preflowers? anything showing sex yet. Good indication when it will stop stretching


----------



## ancap (Nov 21, 2009)

*Day 15 Flowering*

Smokedup, let me answer your question with pictures, and you can let me know how it looks...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 21, 2009)

ancap said:


> *Day 15 Flowering*
> 
> Smokedup, let me answer your question with pictures, and you can let me know how it looks...


HERE WE GO BUMP STATUS ALREADY 

This is where the real fun starts.


----------



## smokedup12 (Nov 21, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Flowers just starting on the first pic. It should still continue to stretch, hopefully by the end of week 3ish it will stop. 

[/FONT]


----------



## ancap (Nov 23, 2009)

*Day 17 Flowering*

Clones are dead. Now I have to start thinking about buying new seeds and starting from scratch. I really like Northern Lights so far. They have been extremely simple to grow, forgiving of mistakes and has produced vigorous amounts of growth. However, I'm leaning towards purchasing 20 Crystal seeds (or "Chrystal") from Nirvana. They are a Northern Lights and White Widow cross. Seems to be exactly the direction I'd like to go. 

Here are the pictures I took today of the entire box and buds that are forming. Tying down has been extremely tedious and I'm looking forward to NOT having such excessive amounts of growth next time. I've been turning off the HPS lights 4-6 hours early each night to attempt to slow the growth rate until things naturally slow down.


----------



## smacc46 (Nov 23, 2009)

Quick question....y not just buy some clones...and cut down on the grow time... i mean thats what i did...i dont plan on growing from seed untill i get a mothership and maintain them from there....just a thought...i mean I am pretty sure you could find someone with some clones that you would like to grow....i just posted some pics wi


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2009)

I really wonder how those buds are gonna form


----------



## ancap (Nov 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I really wonder how those buds are gonna form


Why is that?


Smacc, I know someone who will sell me two rooted Crystal clones for $50. They wouldn't be rooted for another 10-14 days. Then I have to clone _them_ successfully 18 times about 2-3 weeks after they rooted. Just don't think this is a good option. Instead, I'll buy 20 Crystal seeds, save the best two seedlings as my mothers, and put the rest in the box. That will cost me about $150 more, but think it's my best option.


----------



## ancap (Nov 27, 2009)

*Day 21 Flowering*

I've turned this grow somewhat SCROG out of necessity (running out of space). Check out the ghetto rigged screen! I'm still worried that the buds are going to grow right into the light. I have about 4 inches of clearance. One drastic solution would be to bend the branches to the point of snapping until it makes a 90 degree angle in the stalk. It would repair itself and continue growing. I've accidentally done this on a couple branches while tying shit down. What do you guys think is the best option here?


----------



## ancap (Nov 30, 2009)

*Day 25 Flowering*

For some reason I've notice the left light in my box burns hotter than the right. All the top buds on the hotter side of the box began to really burn. I had to tye down some and bend others until they broke (still attached). Between the heat and all the snipping and bending, I'm sure these plants have got to be pretty stressed. Probably enough to somewhat effect yeild. Below are new pictures of the jungle and some of the healthy buds forming.

Sensi Bloom A:* 90ml
*Sensi Bloom B: *90ml*
Big Bud:* 180ml*
Vita Boost:* 110ml*
B-52: *173ml*
Carboload Liquid: *56ml*
Sensizym: *288ml*


----------



## chronichaze (Nov 30, 2009)

dang man they filled out that box. Are the screens working out good? I would think the stretch should almost be done. They look super healthy. They've grown alot in the past week. Looking good!


----------



## ancap (Dec 1, 2009)

chronichaze said:


> dang man they filled out that box. Are the screens working out good? I would think the stretch should almost be done. They look super healthy. They've grown alot in the past week. Looking good!


Thanks. The screens are doing a decent job at damage control. I think without them it would have been much more difficult to keep the buds from growing into the glass. I've got burned buds as is. I'm hoping they manage to repair themselves.


----------



## tfishing (Dec 1, 2009)

haha this is gonna be great. That box is totally full i love it. +repss


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 1, 2009)

nicceee box mang!  looks like it really did fill out nicely huh? 

+repping for this beautiful scrog.


----------



## smacc46 (Dec 2, 2009)

man yours are growing so much faster then mine....maybe its because u grew from seed....looking good though....and u only have 8 growing in there right....man i can only imagine if u had all 18....crazy....


----------



## ancap (Dec 2, 2009)

W1cked, 

Thanks. I pretty much just ghetto rigged the screen to hang about 5 inches from the glass as a last ditch effort to keep the tops from burning up. It only filled up so much because I waited so long before switching over to flower. Next time I'll lower the screen (or try no screen at all).


----------



## ancap (Dec 2, 2009)

smacc46 said:


> man yours are growing so much faster then mine....maybe its because u grew from seed....looking good though....and u only have 8 growing in there right....man i can only imagine if u had all 18....crazy....


Yeah, but I'll switch them over after about 4 weeks from seed next time (instead of almost 6). I'll also trim the lower branches on the stem, and if its a scrog, I'll top all the plants after 6 nodes.


----------



## ancap (Dec 4, 2009)

*Day 28 Flowering*

I am having some humidity problems. It's averaging over 70% even when the dehumidifier/ac is going. The inside of the box is sometimes dripping wet. I really don't know what to do about this.

Week 5 Schedule

Sensi Bloom A:* 80ml
*Sensi Bloom B: *80ml*
Big Bud:* 160ml*
Vita Boost:* 90ml*
B-52: *173ml*
Carboload Liquid: *56ml*
Sensizym: *288ml*


----------



## smokedup12 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ive seen these little units about half a liter dehumitifer. Can be placed in the box with batteries. Someone posted a link before i dont know where to get them but i know there out there


----------



## smokedup12 (Dec 5, 2009)

Dont know if you know about this but where i order all my seeds from http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html they are giving away very good strains for free you only pay shipping. This is the last day today to order them for free.


----------



## ancap (Dec 6, 2009)

I just bought a dehumidifier for my room. We'll see how it goes. It's almost new. Got it on Craigslist for $65. 

Checked out those seeds, but I really want to purchase feminized only. It's a sweet deal though... tempting.


----------



## ancap (Dec 7, 2009)

*Day 31 Flowering*

My dehumidifier has reduced my room humidity from 73% to 55%, but the inside of the box is still dripping wet with condensation. Meanwhile, my co2 ran out again in one week. Everything is wrench tight, so I have no idea why its running out so soon. Regardless, I'm now just leaving the door of the box open with the dehumidifier sitting at the opening. Just checked the humidity guage again and the inside of the box is reading 38%. 

How do these flowers look for being 31 days in???


----------



## smacc46 (Dec 7, 2009)

lookin good...i had some problems with a little mildew but got it under control...a few of the underside of my leaves were a little wet but never too serious...inside stayed pretty dry...but then again my room temp never goes over 75 havent even had to use the ac for the past week...been pretty cold down here...


----------



## smokedup12 (Dec 8, 2009)

I would add a week or two of 1400-1500 ppm, your plants are just starting to produce flowers so they need to be pushed now. You will need to add a week or two to your feeding schedule. DO not decrease your ppm like the producer feeding schedule claims


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Dec 8, 2009)

hi m8, just wanted to say ive grown both ur strains, especially BRAINSTORM. 

heres a fiew pics if the brainstorm 4wks into 12/12.


----------



## ancap (Dec 8, 2009)

Damn 600, mine aren't that filled out!


----------



## ancap (Dec 8, 2009)

I fixed my humidity problem. The culprit was the charcol filter. BCNL sent me a new model that doesn't fit right and barely allows airflow/exhaust. Once I took the filter off altogether, the humidity immediately dropped to 40-50%.


----------



## chronichaze (Dec 8, 2009)

ancap said:


> I fixed my humidity problem. The culprit was the charcol filter. BCNL sent me a new model that doesn't fit right and barely allows airflow/exhaust. Once I took the filter off altogether, the humidity immediately dropped to 40-50%.


Good to hear! You don't want no mold on those babies!


----------



## smacc46 (Dec 8, 2009)

ancap said:


> I fixed my humidity problem. The culprit was the charcol filter. BCNL sent me a new model that doesn't fit right and barely allows airflow/exhaust. Once I took the filter off altogether, the humidity immediately dropped to 40-50%.


 

Can you snap a flick of the new filter...wonder if that had anything to do with my issues....


----------



## ancap (Dec 9, 2009)

chronichaze said:


> Good to hear! You don't want no mold on those babies!


Yeah, it was really worrying me. 


Smacc, not sure what you mean.


----------



## smokedup12 (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe its your intake? taking in alot of moisture.


----------



## smacc46 (Dec 9, 2009)

ancap said:


> Yeah, it was really worrying me.
> 
> 
> Smacc, not sure what you mean.


I wanted to see what your new filter looked like...it was pretty hard to get mine one...just curious...


----------



## ancap (Dec 9, 2009)

smacc46 said:


> I wanted to see what your new filter looked like...it was pretty hard to get mine one...just curious...


 
Oh. I'll take a picture of it next time I update. I had difficulty attaching mine too.


----------



## ancap (Dec 12, 2009)

*Day 36 Flowering*

These plants have been sucking up lots of water. It feels like Ive been adding more than a gallon a day to the res. The buds seem to be fattening up, and some have expanded into the glass which is mushing them (they are too far back to try to tie down). I definitely lossed a percentage of this crop to size problems. Two or three tops have burned up on the left side of the unit. The right side is doing much better heat wise. Most of the pictures below come from the right side...



























Faulty Carbon Filter


----------



## smacc46 (Dec 13, 2009)

so that picture that u have is the one that did not work with the unit...thats the ones that I have..maybe that is why i was having issues with mildew


----------



## ancap (Dec 14, 2009)

smacc46 said:


> so that picture that u have is the one that did not work with the unit...thats the ones that I have..maybe that is why i was having issues with mildew


 
Yes, it does not exhaust enough air and it does not fit the unit. I've taken it off completely as you can see. I'd rather smell up my room than get bud rot!


----------



## chronichaze (Dec 15, 2009)

ancap said:


> Yes, it does not exhaust enough air and it does not fit the unit. I've taken it off completely as you can see. I'd rather smell up my room than get bud rot!


Damn Right


----------



## smacc46 (Dec 22, 2009)

Whats goin on....how is everything going....ready to crop yet?


----------



## ancap (Dec 24, 2009)

*Day 48 Flowering*

I don't have new pictures to post right now because the buds are mostly pressed up against the screen where it is difficult to access them (and I don't have the time to mess with it right now). I see a lot of orange hairs, but Im not sure when I should think about harvesting. I should probably start flushing now. My biggest fear is still the heat off the glass, but everything is progressing. No doubt I lost some crop due to heat/overgrowth. I just need these fuckers to mature so I can get them out and start over with a new batch. 

The biggest lesson here is to not let your plants get to big in veg!


----------



## ancap (Dec 29, 2009)

*Day 54 Flowering*

Its been a couple weeks since I've changed the res. I can't tell you how busy I've been with my business. It has also been discouraging how tall these plants grew. Completely my fault. Newbie mistake. I see a lot of orange hairs and nute damaged leaves. I changed the res this evening with about 680ppm of nute strength. I'm going to give these girls another 5-7 days before flushing. The good news though is that the buds I do have look pretty good and are so resin filled its unbelievable. I actually picked a little sample and it smoked incredible even without full maturity and flushing!

Pictures to come at harvest. Like I said before, its very difficult to get a shot worth while.


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 29, 2009)

Dude, I feel for you just watching the past few pages, those babies a FULL, standing room only in there

You need to remove a couple of those guys and maybe even clip a couple branches for damage control

Have they stopping growing up yet?

I just don't want to see the whole thing go bad from too many plants in there

Good luck on what ever you do just weight all the options and I am sure this won't happen to you again

I am also working in small quarters so I know what you are working with


----------



## smokedup12 (Dec 31, 2009)

Learning process takes years to master this trade. Quick update on how my soil went, pulled of about 2.5oz blue widow, 2 oz moby dick, 1 oz blue hash, 5 oz nyc sour diesel and white widow. 
Now as an experiment i did all 5 of these in the producer unfortunately few of them took off while others laged behind(bw) giving me no choice but to flower . Several of them came about an inch away from the glass. one hit the glass and its buds started to squish, so i cut an inch of the top and it seems to have done no harm. So i have about 7 nice plants and the rest are only half the size of my box. All my plants are turning purple some tops are completly purple ill take some pics at harvest. 4 days of flush, 4-6 days of ice and darkness should really bring out the purp. 
I also have cut 20 purple kush clones and preparing for the next cycle in the producer. You should also be getting ready for your next producer show


----------



## smacc46 (Jan 7, 2010)

Whats up....did u chop them down yet?


----------



## smokedup12 (Jan 8, 2010)

This always happens around harvest the harvester is to busy getting stoned he forgets all about his journal. lol
im a few days from harvest and i can agree that this producer is pulling off some resiny buds. They are exploding with crystals and put my soil job to shame. And people are telling me my soil is very very good


----------



## smokedup12 (Jan 16, 2010)

So my total dry wieght is going to be in the range of 15-18 oz's out of the producer, For my first show out of this thing im pretty impressed. I feel like i have much to improve on. I will post a few pics and my schedule/nutes when i have time if anyone is intrested.


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah man i wanna see plenty of pics and schedule/nutes now


----------



## smokedup12 (Jan 17, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> yeah man i wanna see plenty of pics and schedule/nutes now


 I worked with several strain which really messed up my timing wouldnt recommend it. As you can see some strains stretched while others produced several colas. So far white widow, blue widow turn out amazing in Triple A category. They dont stretch much and produce many colas very nice smell and lots of yield. 

Wouldnt recommend

Moby Dick  Good strain, high yield, little stretch, bud look nice, not much smell.
Nyc sour diesel  Too much stretch, very little yield, Extremely skunk smell
Blue hash  Way too much stretch, ugly buds but full of purple, no smell. Fluffy. 


My schedule 

*Veg*
·sensi grow A and B
·vita boost
·*h202
·*grozyme

*Flower*
·sensi bloom A and B
·*Big Bud
·Vita boost
·*Mother earth tea bloom
·*Carbo-load
·*H202
·**Grozyme
·*Overdrive
·*Final phase

Ive * the most important nutes, ones without star can be replace with anything. H202, grozyme carbo-load huge. h202 will oxygenate your water and will kill any bacteria and strengthen roots. Growzyme will work with h202 and break down nutes allowing plants to eat faster. Most zymes will not work with h202. 


My ppm went about so in flower

week 1 - 400
·week 2 - 800
·week 3 - 1200
·week 4 - 1400
·week 5  1400
·week 6  800
·week 7  Flush
·3 days of ice water

So after all this i got 17 oz, using 2-400w, 1 125cfl and 2 sunblasters

3 of those trays full, filled the dryer


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jan 17, 2010)

oh damn bro, nice fucking job!! looks like youve got the producer mastered and are a pro!! im thinkin about gettin a producer in a few months, im gonna have to get my advice and nute/schedule from you....what strain is this? have you had any problems with the producer? like from smell? or overheating or anything?


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jan 17, 2010)

what about bud candy and kushie kush? are those any good?


----------



## smokedup12 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thats funny you say that, ive already bought kushi kush and bud candy going to try that on the new run with purple kush. i think i will be even better


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jan 18, 2010)

sweet! im not even sure how all this works....like how do you know what nutes to use with one another and what not? and how do you measure the ppm and know what it is supposed to be at certain times during the grow?


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jan 18, 2010)

oh and where did you get the purple kush from? sorry about all these questions, im just a newbie and wanting to get a producer soon...


----------



## smokedup12 (Jan 18, 2010)

I spent 300 for a true clone online if your ever intrested can send you the link. If youve ever had true pk ud know how potent it is. Its almost impossible to find aswell. Im going to be ordering my second producer right away there very easy to use and very streath. Now that this one pulled off 17 oz its already paid for it self the co2 tank and all extra nutes


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 18, 2010)

+ rep smokedup!
looks fantastic


----------



## smokedup12 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks man, i thought i really screawd up when i did the different strains. as you can see the blue widows are only half the size of the box. So i thought i would get quater pound forsure. Turns out those little plants had 9-12 colas each. sunblasters forsure did this. Everything turn purple aswell giving the final product even better look


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jan 18, 2010)

are you a medical grower? do you sell your herbs? lol


----------



## ancap (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's how I ended on my first run....

I was only able to fill my producer with plants to half capacity. I then did a terrible job controling height on this batch and burned half my crop. While harvesting I found a good ounce of wet bud that was lost to cobweb mold. Despite these setbacks, I was able to harvest 4.5 oz dry of good, Northern Lights. I can see how people can easily grow 1 lb or more of bud out of this machine. My flushing technique needs some improving as I got a little lazy with that. The bud looks candy coated and has a great high, but does have a slight chemically smell (very slight... and no one has complained to me).

Here are some pictures. Please let me know what you think honestly. Keep in mind this is my first serious harvest...


----------



## smacc46 (Jan 26, 2010)

Whats up AC....man i was wondering when u was gonna post some pics up....nice real nice....keep it going round two....and strains in mind...i made the same mistake with the flushing and I should have chopped them down a week earlier but as we know first time but hey we gotta start some where...keep up posted...later


----------



## chronichaze (Jan 27, 2010)

ancap said:


> Here's how I ended on my first run....
> 
> I was only able to fill my producer with plants to half capacity. I then did a terrible job controling height on this batch and burned half my crop. While harvesting I found a good ounce of wet bud that was lost to cobweb mold. Despite these setbacks, I was able to harvest 4.5 oz dry of good, Northern Lights. I can see how people can easily grow 1 lb or more of bud out of this machine. My flushing technique needs some improving as I got a little lazy with that. The bud looks candy coated and has a great high, but does have a slight chemically smell (very slight... and no one has complained to me).
> 
> Here are some pictures. Please let me know what you think honestly. Keep in mind this is my first serious harvest...


Those are some nice looking buds! This being your first run with your setup, was pretty much a trial run. Could have turned out better but I bet you have learned lots about this setup. I wouldnt be suprised if your next harvest is 4 times the amount of this one. You still did a awesome job though dealing with all the height problems. Cant wait to see your next run


----------



## 85kryptonite (Jan 27, 2010)

nice buds, yo smacc have you started your second grow yet?


----------



## smacc46 (Jan 28, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> nice buds, yo smacc have you started your second grow yet?


Yea they are going in the tub tomorrow....everything is just about ready...so let see how it goes...


----------



## smokedup12 (Jan 29, 2010)

good job man


----------



## zone (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks for this journal. i hope to see your next grow too


----------



## greeenthumb (Feb 2, 2010)

whats up guys, I've just been going through your thread and like what you've done so far. I got my producer last july 09 and am going onto my 4th run.... my first one was pretty good, 10 oz of nice herb dry. 2nd was even better with 13, but my last one, the 3rd seems like it might be the smallest... i had some issues with root aphids, probably from my clones, but I'm still waiting to finish drying. I'm estimating 8 oz. 

Ive got a few pics from my previous run, these are from my 2nd, dont have any from the very begining but these are from the first few weeks of flower up to the last few days and then final product, It's all Alpha Purple. I'm definitely gonna try and run somewhat of a journal on this next one.... 

I'm gonna try something a little different this time, my brother has a producer and switched out the res for a Fearless Grower Air Table by Super Natural and has had some awesome results. Its a flood and drain system, look it up online. It's also a lot easier to maintain and I am hopeful for really great results.... He got a pound on his first run, but he's also been growing for years and years and has a few different traditional rooms. The producer is just his new little experiment. Experience makes such a difference, I hate that he just buys this and cranks out super weight. Well I'll show some pics once my babies are ready and the machine is setup with the new system.


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Rez needs more air, ive noticed that right side of producer get more air then the left. plants grow much bigger much faster on the right. also out side plants farthest away from bubbles lag behind. Air is the trick


----------



## rik (Feb 21, 2010)

ancap you started round 2 yet?????????????????????


wat about you smokedup12???????


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 22, 2010)

rik said:


> ancap you started round 2 yet?????????????????????
> 
> wat about you smokedup12???????



Oh ya, this is pics of my TWO producer both in 1st week of flower


----------



## rik (Feb 23, 2010)

smokedup what strain you got in how long u veg what height were when went to 12/12


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Blue widow and a few purple kush on the left pic , Purple kush, afgoo, nyc sour d on the right pic

Veg them under a 400mh in rockwhools. When roots began to come out of the 3inch rockwhool i put them in the producer veged for about another week until they were 11 inch tall. and fliped them to 12/12. they've been stretching so much about an inch a day, ive been starting to lower the co2 hopefully slow them down


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 23, 2010)

smokedup12 said:


> I spent 300 for a true clone online if your ever intrested can send you the link. If youve ever had true pk ud know how potent it is. Its almost impossible to find aswell. Im going to be ordering my second producer right away there very easy to use and very streath. Now that this one pulled off 17 oz its already paid for it self the co2 tank and all extra nutes


Pk isnt hard to find for me. Its very common in b.c
I get pk clones for 5 bucks each
goodjob on the producer. A little pricey for me. Conistering only one pound out of it. Pounds of pk arent scarce either  2400


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Interesting Ive been out west a few times and have alot of connections, never seen Triple A kush going for anything under 2800.


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Pk out here is very hard to find pretty much impossible. Someone got some true dank pk, not talking about fake dank. The real deal. Going for 300 oz or 80 q. 2 lbs went within the week. Now its all gone ............


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 23, 2010)

smokedup12 said:


> Interesting Ive been out west a few times and have alot of connections, never seen Triple A kush going for anything under 2800.


 6months ago it was like that. They cracked down on boarder busts and not much is leaving B.C and considering its easyer to grow indoors in winter time... There is to much of it right now. No one would pay 2800 for a p right now. Its more like 2600 for the best stuff around. 23 24 for the pk.
for the og you could get 25 26. 
Im thinking of doing a 100 plant outdoor pk crop. vegged indoors for a month then outside on june 1st they go. TREES 
Just imagine if each one produced a P+ and if i got 1500-2000 for each one.. 
pk is a good strain and can handle the coldness of b.c.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 23, 2010)

smokedup12 said:


> Pk out here is very hard to find pretty much impossible. Someone got some true dank pk, not talking about fake dank. The real deal. Going for 300 oz or 80 q. 2 lbs went within the week. Now its all gone ............


I dont think they have true pk seeds.
I know guys who bump 10 000 clones a month. 3/4 of those kush. 1/2 pk
I still cant believe you paid that much for a clone. kiss-ass
keep it for mommy tho. Sprend it out so other people dont have to pay as much. Where you from? cali?


----------



## rik (Feb 23, 2010)

smokedup what do you feed them wen your tryin to root them into the 3inchers 

ps thanks for the info


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Out East Canada

I needed the true pk. Ive seen many varieties and was very satisfied with this one. Unfortunately the people i do know out there are not willing to give away there pride strains for 5 dollars. Paid for the garentee it is one of the best pk strains in Van city. 

last time i was there everyone was selling OG 40 an eth. 

Might be a good idea load your trunk come out here

BOMB PK = 3200-3400
Dank PK = 3000-3200
Fake PK = 2600-3000


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 23, 2010)

rik said:


> smokedup what do you feed them wen your tryin to root them into the 3inchers
> 
> ps thanks for the info




as soon as they root 1-1-1(ml) then a few days after that a 3-2-1(ml). of grow micro and bloom


----------



## rik (Feb 23, 2010)

what u think about runnin 1200ppm when roots are out 3inchers and growth on top???


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 23, 2010)

rik said:


> what u think about runnin 1200ppm when roots are out 3inchers and growth on top???



when they root through 3 inch rockwhool and are about 5 inchs tall and nice growth then yah im in the range of 800-1000ppm. As long as they dont burn your good


----------



## rik (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks tried to rep u but allready gave u love


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 23, 2010)

no problem man


----------



## rik (Feb 23, 2010)

are you going to keep us posted on you progress any info is good info?????


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ya sure ill post weekly pics


----------



## rik (Feb 23, 2010)

another Q when do you plug the pump in


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 23, 2010)

smokedup12 said:


> Out East Canada
> 
> I needed the true pk. Ive seen many varieties and was very satisfied with this one. Unfortunately the people i do know out there are not willing to give away there pride strains for 5 dollars. Paid for the garentee it is one of the best pk strains in Van city.
> 
> ...


Since when isnt pk bomb. Its all the same cutting. Pk is clone only . 
I dont think people would be bumping 10k of them a month. its the killer. People i know arent trying to hold back. They want to spread the pk around. I can get master kush but its for 6 bucks. But then again i can get grapefruit for 4 bucks each.
One of my store owners hooks them up cause im such a good custy good prices and always the bomb. 
How far east? 3200 a pack is always nicefor me


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 24, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> Since when isnt pk bomb. Its all the same cutting. Pk is clone only .
> I dont think people would be bumping 10k of them a month. its the killer. People i know arent trying to hold back. They want to spread the pk around. I can get master kush but its for 6 bucks. But then again i can get grapefruit for 4 bucks each.
> One of my store owners hooks them up cause im such a good custy good prices and always the bomb.
> How far east? 3200 a pack is always nicefor me


not that far


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 25, 2010)

Day 8, week 2


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 26, 2010)

smokedup12 said:


> Day 8, week 2


*LOOKING AMAZING.  

*great job man, you're going to be quite happy in the next couple months


----------



## 85kryptonite (Feb 26, 2010)

thats a good boy, tell me your techniques and strategies to a successful grow in the producer? do you use a shop vac to empty the res. or just the tub that comes with it? I have also been wondering is that what happens if the machine totally stops working and you cant get things back to running again, then what? would bcnl replace the whole machine or what?


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 26, 2010)

_Yep i use a shop vac to empty remaing of the rez_. Bcnl will replace anything in the one year warranty. They are really good about it and will mail anything to u within a week. They also sell everything so if something does break down after warrenty can be easily replaced. 

Roots are such a big deal in this thing the stock air pumps will only cover so many plants leaving the outside plants to stall. the plants with the most bubbles will root faster grow faster and mess everything up. I noticed on the older producers the bubble were slightly stronger on the right side. Notice my one producer the right is so much bigger then the left. Extra air, and constant moving of the air stones can combat this problem as show on my other producer grow.

Im going to invest in a strong air pump and rig something up so that there is an even mist for everyplant. 

I also root my clones and place them in the 3inch rockwhools (cutting very small clones like 2 inch) and into the net baskets letting them veg under a light not in the producer. The plant will veg and grow roots through out the rockwhool. At about 4 inch tall i plug them into the producer. With in a week the roots are exploding out of the net baskets. I make sure every plant is rooting out of the basket at the same rate with the airstones. Once a plant hit the rez it explodes with new growth on top so its so important everything roots into rez at same time


----------



## 85kryptonite (Feb 26, 2010)

hmm interesting, thanks. i thought it was a 3 year warranty? is the bloombox any good? im deciding between the producer and bloombox, cuz i won't be able to get access to clones from someone else.


----------



## Dmitri Medvedev (Feb 27, 2010)

smokedup12 said:


> _Yep i use a shop vac to empty remaing of the rez_. Bcnl will replace anything in the one year warranty. They are really good about it and will mail anything to u within a week. They also sell everything so if something does break down after warrenty can be easily replaced.
> 
> Roots are such a big deal in this thing the stock air pumps will only cover so many plants leaving the outside plants to stall. the plants with the most bubbles will root faster grow faster and mess everything up. I noticed on the older producers the bubble were slightly stronger on the right side. Notice my one producer the right is so much bigger then the left. Extra air, and constant moving of the air stones can combat this problem as show on my other producer grow.
> 
> ...



I'm hopefully getting the Full Meal Deal from BCNL. 

How do you like it so far? 

Would you say it was worth it? 

How did you pay for it as I'm worried about my privacy even tough I'm doing nothing illegal, I still do not want to be on a Gov. watch list.

How much dry weight would you say you can crank out of a producer if conditions are kept optimal & your strain produces upwards of 600G per m2?
Do you have any problems with smell leaks? I want to get the 'Air Tiger' Inline OZ generator, It looks wicked!!! 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 27, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> hmm interesting, thanks. i thought it was a 3 year warranty? is the bloombox any good? im deciding between the producer and bloombox, cuz i won't be able to get access to clones from someone else.



hmmm not sure about warrenty would have to ask then. Get the producer. If u want pm me and i will give u details on how to get best bang for your buck. And save few hundread. With a few cfl lights and a very small space u can keep one or two mothers and an area to veg clones. Then u got a producer with 18 plants slots to work with.


----------



## 85kryptonite (Feb 27, 2010)

hell yeah thanks bro, only thing is that im in an apt. I was also thinking that if needed....i could always sprout a few seeds and grow them out, then take clones from them, although it would be kind of a pain in the ass.


----------



## smokedup12 (Feb 27, 2010)

85kryptonite said:


> hell yeah thanks bro, only thing is that im in an apt. I was also thinking that if needed....i could always sprout a few seeds and grow them out, then take clones from them, although it would be kind of a pain in the ass.




femm seeds would work. Great way to get started. Might be able talk with a few grow shops and find some clones for sale. If you really want an area for a mother they have the mother ship. The area for mothers is so small in the bloom box probably would be trimming her weekly.


----------



## rik (Mar 4, 2010)

smokedup we getin an update ?


----------



## smokedup12 (Mar 5, 2010)

rik said:


> smokedup we getin an update ?



Day 15 ewwwwe

I fliped them at 11-10 inchs, very bushy and well develop roots. At end of week 1 they more then doubled in size, i cut co2 to slow stretching for this week. They havent shown any growth from day 13 to 14 and hoping there done stretching they are about 5 inch from glass. One of my producers dosent have after market airpump and the roots were slowed down on the left side. Air pump has been under them directly for all of week 2. they rooted into rez and have exploded in growth over 2 inchs a day catching up to there sisters(1st root pic, front 3 nets)

Im now at 1350ppm. They are also drinking very close to 100L water a week


----------



## rik (Mar 5, 2010)

all a can say is WOW nice job


----------



## rik (Mar 5, 2010)

100L man


----------



## smokedup12 (Mar 10, 2010)

First 2 photos showing the nyc d, sativa. which stretches for 3 weeks. A few streched into the glasses. I cut there heads off and they have recovered nicely in the second pic. Added two fans in each producer corners running the power through the mogol sockets. Also trimmed 25% of bottom in one producer and about 10% of the other, experimenting with the t5s.

ppm is 1550


----------



## ancap (Mar 11, 2010)

Glad the conversation has continued....

Nice looking plants smokedup. Did you do anything to modify your box to include more airstones? Im very interested in doing something like that with my box. If you have, please give me some instructions if you don't mind. 

My second grow has begun and I'll be starting a second journal soon. I'm germing more fem Northern Lights. Hoping to have a total of 17 plants. I'd like to have one empty spot to check levels, test ph/ppm, and add nutes. Do you have the same feeling or no?


----------



## smokedup12 (Mar 12, 2010)

ancap said:


> Glad the conversation has continued....
> 
> Nice looking plants smokedup. Did you do anything to modify your box to include more airstones? Im very interested in doing something like that with my box. If you have, please give me some instructions if you don't mind.
> 
> My second grow has begun and I'll be starting a second journal soon. I'm germing more fem Northern Lights. Hoping to have a total of 17 plants. I'd like to have one empty spot to check levels, test ph/ppm, and add nutes. Do you have the same feeling or no?




Yes i have extra air pumps outside of the box, at the intake fan there are slots that allow u to attach Vent covers. I took a flathead screw driver and gently bent it side to side opening a slightly bigger hole. Ran a air hose through that and through a net basket into rez no problem. Im going to invest in a very powerful air pump to run on both my producers. Plants directly under airstonse vs ones that are not are very skinny and under developed. This is the best thing u can do to increase yield. 

My last run was average of an oz a plant. I thought to my self would it be easier to run my shop vac if i left a plant out? But then 1 less plant means one less oz. In the end the oz is worth it. 

Every time i run ppm or ph test i turn on water override and open the rez valve and fill a measuring cup. Its annoying lifting all the plants to shop vac in there but only do it once a week. Pretty much up to you if a extra plant will make a difference. In my case its $$ so it does.


----------



## rik (Mar 12, 2010)

good to see you again ancap a thought u where lost lol


----------



## smokedup12 (Mar 18, 2010)

Week 5
First pic is a nyc diseal head who i cut off into week 2.


----------



## rik (Mar 19, 2010)

looking real nice man wish a had a box like that full.

how long you goin to take the PK?


----------



## smacc46 (Mar 19, 2010)

thats whats up right there smokedup...im going to be dropping some more plants in my producer tonight...pure power plant and super lemon haze...


----------



## Bonestoned (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey, have been shopping and researching different kinds of self contained systems. As of yet, I havent purchased a system. Its between the producer along with a bloombox or something from the supercloset company with the choice being the trinity series. Interested on how your grow with the producer will end. Please keep posting.


----------



## ancap (Mar 24, 2010)

I just began my second grow journal. You can check that out by clicking the link in my signature or by clicking here.


----------



## smokedup12 (Mar 26, 2010)

week 6

You can clearly see the difference between all my other strains and my pks last two pics


----------



## rik (Mar 26, 2010)

that pk looks smokeable just now lol


----------



## smokedup12 (Mar 26, 2010)

Yah man its hard not to cut down but its been looking like this for a few weeks now. Just caked in crystals


----------



## rik (Mar 26, 2010)

1. Hows the smell now on them?

2. Is the carbon covering it?


----------



## smacc46 (Mar 26, 2010)

lookin good smoked up....


----------



## smokedup12 (Mar 28, 2010)

smacc46 said:


> lookin good smoked up....



No smell coming from the pros and i got the most rank smelling ny diseal. Smells like a skunks ass who died and went sour. They were really swelling the last few days cant wait for flush day


----------



## smacc46 (Mar 28, 2010)

smokedup12 said:


> No smell coming from the pros and i got the most rank smelling ny diseal. Smells like a skunks ass who died and went sour. They were really swelling the last few days cant wait for flush day


 
haha..thats funny....my house smells like berries...and well i cant explain it but its weird...but im guessing thats what kushberry smells like...


----------



## Mrcool360 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lookin good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig...


----------



## smacc46 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are a few shots the rest are in my journal...but its killin me the next 2 weeks wil tell the tale....


----------



## llop1103 (Mar 30, 2010)

I just went through this whole thread, took awhile but def worth it!! I just got a mothership from a friend for a great deal and bought 4 big buddah blue cheese clones from him as well to fill the mothership. I know its not as big as the producer and is meant for mothers and clones but i am going to do a grow all the way through with it since my friend got the roomate upgrade and i have the mh and hps light. I hope my crop turns out as good as both of your guys crops! I would really like it if you guys would check out my grow journal thread and give me any adivce on what i could be doing differently or some tips for growing in these systems here is the link to my journal. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/315178-big-buddah-blue-chesse-first.html Keep up the good work guys your grows are making me so excited to have mine finish!!


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 30, 2010)

Latest harvest off Producer #1, and some bud porn for you pron fans.


----------



## rik (Mar 31, 2010)

nice man well done no drama.what strains that and what height did u switch to 12n12


----------



## smokedup12 (Mar 31, 2010)

You got t5's in there no drama?


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 1, 2010)

rik said:


> nice man well done no drama.what strains that and
> what height did u switch to 12n12


 Northern Lights, switched when they were 15 inches or so.



smokedup12 said:


> You got t5's in there no drama?


 This is old school First generation Producer I got back in 2005, I have another one, but neither have T5's. What I do is harvest the tops, then flower for 2 more weeks after to get the bottom buds filled out.


----------



## ancap (Apr 1, 2010)

NoDrama said:


> Northern Lights, switched when they were 15 inches or so.


 
Why did my Northern Light strain (from this journal) get so out of control? I switched them over when they were mostly under 14" and they grew well into the light. What do you think the deal was?


----------



## smokedup12 (Apr 2, 2010)

First producer - in 7 days flush, trimmed all fan leaves. Found out i have a little too many tops in there about 5-8 tops each plant pretty crowded

Second producer - 1 week left before flush


----------



## rik (Apr 3, 2010)

gettin there man


----------



## big daddy cane (Apr 4, 2010)

I own the same unit you use, and my first harvest yielded a very small amount. Since I live in California, I am able to buy my clones. What should the ppm's read during weeks 1-3? To avoid light shock, should I start off using all 3 lights, or only one? Please help.


----------



## smacc46 (Apr 4, 2010)

big daddy cane said:


> I own the same unit you use, and my first harvest yielded a very small amount. Since I live in California, I am able to buy my clones. What should the ppm's read during weeks 1-3? To avoid light shock, should I start off using all 3 lights, or only one? Please help.


yea i know what u mean....me myself i dont even try to follow the nute chart any more....i found that on my last grow...all i used for the first 2 weeks in veg were grow A and B and some voodo and a bit ot rhino skin...and they did just fine...i vegged for about 3 or 4 days with just the 125 flo and then turned on the 400's and that worked just fine....but it really depends on the plant...some can take more then others...i have not had a issue with light shock yet...but i am only on my 3rd grow....let me know if u get a journal started....


----------



## rik (Apr 10, 2010)

smokedup hows that pk now you had a sample yet?


----------



## smokedup12 (Apr 10, 2010)

Update

About two weeks ago had someone accidentally turn off the cfl switch thinking it was being unused, when it was being used by the internal fans , I did not see the problem untill the next day. This dried out my buds through out the box. 

I decided to take my lose and chop it down early (46days). Total dry weight was 11 oz . To much stretching, 1 day of extreme heat, cutting premature all resulted in lower then expected yield. 

On the bright side. 18 new pks day1 veg. 

Next is pictures of the other producer full of nyc, goo, and pk. This experienced no problems at all and plants are looking huge definitely over an oz a plant, 3 days flush 3 days of ice left. Buds are extremely dense and looking amazing.


----------



## stillcantroll (Apr 18, 2010)

Get those damned dirty shoes out of your grow room!! hahaha jk bro, nice harvest. Have fun with the buds!!

I want to give you a heads up though about the PK, veg them to at least 15 inches before flipping. I'm almost done my second week of flowering with Co2 on, and they arent even 15 inches yet... I flipped the lights at 10-11 inches to make sure I didn't over do it. They won't break 20 inches before the end of the harvest which makes me sad, but whatever, its my first grow. 

Hope you enjoy the buds!!!


----------



## ancap (Apr 18, 2010)

I flipped my new grow at 5.5 inches in height. I am ending week 2 tomorrow and my biggest plant is 15 inches and is growing about an inch a day. I'm wondering how much longer this one will continue stretching...


----------



## smokedup12 (Apr 18, 2010)

So this show i had an experiment and left my plants bushy. Cleaned up 10% and 20% of bottom stems on producer 1 and 2. Big mistake. Leaving plants with sometimes over 15 branches. This gave me lots of popcorn nugs but robbed from my colas 

Before flip and during flip make sure to trim branches down to about 2-6. This means plant can only focus on 2-6 main colas. I used this technique on my last grow and i was getting close to 25g a plant. this round 20g a plant. 


stillcantroll - When u flipped, how was root structure, Im in a week of veg and was about to flip in a few day 10inchs. My roots are huge thanks to two extra airstones. I notice the amount of roots in the rez will determine how much stretch in the first 2-3 weeks


----------



## PDN247 (Apr 26, 2010)

wow, lookin good im startin some NYCD this week . how long/ how tall did you veg your diesel ?? 

I see alot of talk about adding air pumps to these producers and i was just wondering how it would work if you split the lines from 2 into 4 . i think each air whip tees into two air stones so if you added 2 T's, 4 whips and 4 stones to each original line you could have one line run to 4 air stones instead of 2. it could be more air or the same amount of air spread more evenly . or it could be more then the airpump wants to handle... so the producer would have 8 stones instead of 4. has anyone experimented with this??

or has anyone just tryed useing longer stones running parallel to the door?

thanks for the help!


----------



## smokedup12 (Apr 26, 2010)

Nycd can not be given much veg time at all. I ended up cuting there heads off 2 weeks into flower. Think i flipped them just under 10 inchs. U defenitly wanna switch to a full indica strain after this. 

The piston pump that supplys the air will always go down the tube of least resistance. So t-ing off more will lead to problems. on older model producers the air line tubing running to the left is longer then the right. This causes the air to be twice as powerful on the right then the left. This will lead to plants growing much larger on one side. Ive also experimented with several types of air stones and the only one that is reliable is the same ones that came with producer. 

Running a second air pump and ting off two airstones for a total of 6 air stones is one of the biggest recommendations i can make. The air pump is worth its weight in gold


----------



## ancap (Apr 26, 2010)

Smokedup, 

Do you buy those airstones directly from BCNL? The ones I bought at my hydro shop were a little shorter which made it more difficult to reach two grow sites completely (in the beginning when misting was crucial). How often are you changing them out?


----------



## smokedup12 (Apr 26, 2010)

I had to shop around every where i went a 12 inch elite airstone were 7.99 wallmart/fishstores. And i replace them all every run. I final found a growshop in the city that sold them for 2.99. I bought all 20 of them. 

If you add h202 to your system it eats away at the air stones. If some are reusable never mix a new one and old one on the same t connector. Less resistance un-even air flow.

This is day 3 of flower. This is most even root growth ive seen due to 6 airstones. 

We also had another conv of trimming. This is a few days into veg on my other pro. Lolli popin em early so i can controll growth. Branches get out of controll in these boxes. Good idea to trim this shit early


----------



## ancap (Apr 26, 2010)

Got another question smokedup, 

Do you grow more than one strain at a time in these boxes? If so does that present any problems? 

Also, Im worried about the pump getting blocked up with build up. I've seen a filter than you can put over the pump intake. How do you keep the pipes clean, so to speak?


----------



## smokedup12 (Apr 27, 2010)

Every time i have grown separate strains it always affects me negatively. A strain will root faster and grow much quicker then the other, that strain will be forced to stretch. 

Ive never really had the issue when it comes to air intake. if your running just two extra air stones a 20-30 dollar air pump is fine(hydroponic store, not wallmart). u can get airpumps with cleanable filters but its nothing to be worry about. I paid 70 for a ecoplus 8 that can handle 8 stones. I probaby smoke 30 dollers worth of weed a day so i dont mine replacing them every year/half a year??? But again never had problems with them before


----------



## ancap (Apr 27, 2010)

smokedup12 said:


> Ive never really had the issue when it comes to air intake.


Thanks for the strain info. I think I'll just stick to one at a time. 

To be more clear about the other issue though, I was referring to the water pump intake with bits and pieces of material in the water clogging things up.


----------



## smokedup12 (Apr 28, 2010)

Not yet but im sure it may happen in the future. I keep the rez clean with weekly flush and shop vac and havent had a problem yet.


----------



## PDN247 (Apr 30, 2010)

how do you guys feel about 52 degrees as a nighttime temp?? my mothership runs between 65- 72 degrees when the light is on but at night the temps reach the low 50's. I am using a space heater to warm the room but it isn't efficient or cost effective. i was thinking a reptile heating pad or a seed germinating heat mat placed inside the box would work well. If anyone has any solutions or ideas for this problem i'd appreciate the help. 

Also has anyone experimented with or heard anything about organic hydro?? i'm specifically interested in the organic pack made by Advanced Nutrients. Thanks for the help


----------



## smokedup12 (May 11, 2010)

dont think a heating pad will do much. So cold what is it outside?

3 weeks flower. all kush


----------



## PDN247 (May 11, 2010)

It's fine in the day but we have cold nights untill the summer heat sets in. box temp falls into mid 50's sometimes when the lights go out. It's Not a problem yet im just tryin to be vigilant. from here on out its just gonna get warmer so i'm not gonna invest in any heating elements until next fall. 

Nice kush, did you add the peroxide to the soup yet?


----------



## smokedup12 (May 11, 2010)

h202 every few days


----------



## ancap (May 12, 2010)

Smokedup, you don't ever top your plants in a full Producer do you? I think if I did, I would feel much better about trimming up all the lower branches. I'm glad I didn't cut them all off on this grow. I have one plant with at least three secondary colas that are about 60% the size of the top cola on that plant.


----------



## smokedup12 (May 12, 2010)

Im doing the pk it doesn't form colas just nuggets unfortunately. the pics are from day 18 so im hoping by day 50 they swell massive nuggets. Regardless of strain i still recommend trimming 4-6 branches by week 1. Im really proud of the roots at this stage, they are going to exploded the buds on this thing


----------



## smokedup12 (May 12, 2010)

Remember its not about the bud sites, all about the roots. If branchs are at top of the canopy great keep em there. You have to compensate for your plants growing and fighting for space in the future. if u have small lower branches they only steal energy from your main colas. Your main colas will always have better product then secondary branches. o

This is of course my own opinion and from my experience so i can only recommend to try.


----------



## rik (May 13, 2010)

nice man ......


----------



## smokedup12 (Jun 14, 2010)

So i cropped out on my pk. Posted a few pics of the 4 -6 branch method. 

As you can see there are no small nugs everything is big and fat.

The plants were averaging a oz a plant


----------



## LTZ (Jun 14, 2010)

thought u said u dnt get colas with PK a thinks i see sum there man. 

NICE MAN NICE LOOKS SUPER TASTEY


----------



## smokedup12 (Jun 16, 2010)

most of those colas are just nugs man.


----------



## LTZ (Jun 17, 2010)

what nutes did you use on that run of the pk man and +rep


----------



## smokedup12 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sensi A and B bloom (ran out during week 2 started using)
Holland secret grow/micro/bloom 

growzyme (first 2 weeks)

kushi kush
Budcandy
mother earth tea bloom
vitaboost


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice looking harvest man! +rep


----------



## athinkingperson (Jun 18, 2010)

hey smokedup been following u and anaup theards wanted to know what is your yeild out of 2 producer ...and household light bills looking .....


----------



## PDN247 (Jun 19, 2010)

my bill went from 70.00 to 233.00 with 2 producers and a mothership + 2 extra air pumps.


----------



## LTZ (Jun 19, 2010)

did u not use overdrive smokedup?


----------



## smokedup12 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep bud blood, overdrive, final phase


----------



## itsit (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey guys,
I am going to be buying a Bloom box and a producer very soon. BCNL claims that the Bloom Box gets 1 pound per harvest and the producer gets 2. How far from the truth is that?


----------



## LTZ (Jun 20, 2010)

it will take u a couple of goes before you will get 2pound out the pro


----------



## smokedup12 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dont waste your money on a bloom box. get a producer. and in a veg room a 400mh and power cloner. You can get more like a 12-18 oz a producer run and you only improve from there. It bangs out crops fast. And i notice i get alot of purple out of my buds in this thing.


----------



## itsit (Jun 20, 2010)

smokedup12 said:


> Dont waste your money on a bloom box. get a producer. and in a veg room a 400mh and power cloner. You can get more like a 12-18 oz a producer run and you only improve from there. It bangs out crops fast. And i notice i get alot of purple out of my buds in this thing.


Thanks for the advice smokedup. I've heard a few people say don't bother with the Bloom Box. So my plan is to get two producers and a power cloner(per your suggestion) using it in a different space with a 400mh. That's my evil plan for now. Any suggestions or advice would be welcomed!


----------



## smokedup12 (Jun 20, 2010)

i would grow a very large mother maybe 2? i take about 30 cuttings per producer there about 2-3 weeks apart. i throw em in cloner and let them veg under an mh for up to 3 weeks. By this time there roots are about 7-9 inches long. (i got powercloner 45 from bcnl for 3 billz) u have to ask for a deal anytime your dealing with them(buy exta rubber pucks for it!. 3 days before i plug them into the producer take them out of the cloner and put them in rockwhool. U can slice a 1inch rockwhool place in that and gently and then place that into a 3inch rockwhool. And into the producer. They will take about a week to all root into the rez. and by then there ready to be flipped.


----------



## woofies (Sep 4, 2010)

smokedup12 said:


> i would grow a very large mother maybe 2? i take about 30 cuttings per producer there about 2-3 weeks apart. i throw em in cloner and let them veg under an mh for up to 3 weeks. By this time there roots are about 7-9 inches long. (i got powercloner 45 from bcnl for 3 billz) u have to ask for a deal anytime your dealing with them(buy exta rubber pucks for it!. 3 days before i plug them into the producer take them out of the cloner and put them in rockwhool. U can slice a 1inch rockwhool place in that and gently and then place that into a 3inch rockwhool. And into the producer. They will take about a week to all root into the rez. and by then there ready to be flipped.


Two questions for a newbie.

1. They aren't in rockwool in the cloner? (I bought a cloner and am awaiting it).
2. You take them out of cloner and into 1 inch rockwool? or into 3 inch rockwool?
3. And what happens during those 3 days with them? (YOu said 3 days before going into the producer, transplant them into 3 inch rockwool...then back into the cloner? or put them immediately into the PRoducer? And what is the significance of the 3 days then?)


----------



## smokedup12 (Sep 5, 2010)

cloner uses reusable rubber pucks, its good for a few runs but then need replacing. They are usualy specilized ones for that cloner and u have to order new one. So when u get a chance order a couple sheets, (extra pucks) you can try the hydro store aswell or ask them to order them for u

Let them veg big time, long roots several inches long. Split the one inch rockwool down the middle so u have two parts. Use the two parts to cover the stem and some of the roots. Now take that and screaw in the one inch and the long ass roots into the 3inch, rotating works well when pliging the 1 inch to the 3 inch. Within a few u should see roots coming out of the 3 inch this is a perfect time to be plugged into the producer

They take a few days from transplant to root tho the 3inches. Plan accordingly so during these 3 days your harvesting/cleaning/preparing. This insures no down time. 

When you plug in them into the pro make sure u put the water level high, 60-70liters so water is almost touching the net pots. This will keep roots moist and they will root into rez fast. Once roots hit the rez they explode.


----------



## maphisto (Oct 14, 2010)

good stuff smokedup12 what do you you use to controll mites and other little critters?


----------



## kplusv (Dec 3, 2010)

Someone is selling a producer and i want to know if i should buy it for 2000$?

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/for/2090456590.html


----------



## nathenking (Dec 3, 2010)

kplusv said:


> Someone is selling a producer and i want to know if i should buy it for 2000$?
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/for/2090456590.html


i would not, ive owned 3 of them, and do not use them any more.... much cheaper to build your own personal set up my man


----------



## harveyjarvey (Feb 1, 2011)

thats a great deal if it works


kplusv said:


> Someone is selling a producer and i want to know if i should buy it for 2000$?
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/for/2090456590.html


----------



## big liverski (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks to all who have posted here, i just received my medical papers in the mail today!!!! 15 plants allowed- i picked up a 1 yr old producer on craigslist for $1800 with nutes and a dryer. I have it in a garden shed in my back yard and am just waiting for my electrician to connect my teck cable to the panel and to pick up my clones. this thread has been great to read- i am going to go and hook up a second air pump on the box. I have never grown before, but will start a journal when i do


----------



## onegoodlife (Oct 1, 2014)

looks good


----------

